# YT Bikes 2015



## woorscht (29. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zu den Bikes 2015?

Wenn ja, immer her damit!


----------



## YT-Industries (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Woorscht, 

voraussichtlich werden unsere neuen Modelle im Januar/Februar 2015 vorgestellt.
Daher liegen jetzt noch keine Informationen vor.

Wir halten euch hier, über Facebook, Twitter und Instagram auf dem Laufenden.

Geduld, Geduld. 

Dein YT Industries Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Oktober 2014)

Wird es 2015 wieder ein günstiges Dirtbike für ca 500-600€ geben? Oder lohnt sich da das warten nicht?


----------



## YT-Industries (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo BockAufBiken,

das warten lohnt sich immer. ;-)
Aber auch dir kann ich gerade nur sagen, dass du dich noch ein bisschen gedulden musst.

Dein YT Industries Team


----------



## Danny.B (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe ja auf ein Tues in 27,5" mit einem schön langen Reach (XL). Bin 1,95m groß und das wär mein Bike!


----------



## j.o.n.a.s (30. Oktober 2014)

Nen Carbon TuEs wär geil !!


----------



## speedave (30. Oktober 2014)

En neues noton für 27,5 und mit etwas mehr uphill tauglichkeit aber gleichbleibender Parktauglichkeit wäre der Hammer, das ein für alles Bike... ja das wirds wohl nie geben.


----------



## olympia (30. Oktober 2014)

wird es Enduros dann auch in XL geben??


----------



## Danny.B (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau, vielleicht gewinnt ihr ja dann auch Kelly McGarry als Teamfahrer.
Es wird Zeit, dass auch die Bike-Branche sich daran gewöhnt,  dass  die Menschen immer größer werden.


----------



## YT-Industries (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Speedave,

du musst dir unbedingt unser CAPRA anschauen: http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Capra-CF-Pro
Und vergleiche mal die Geometrie-Werte zwischen CAPRA und NOTON. ;-)

Dein YT Industries Team


----------



## jps68 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo YT,

ein Capra interessiert mich und ich würde gern bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher noch das `14 zu nehmen oder auf das ´15 zu warten???
Das weiß/gelbe ist schon schick, es gab mal ein Muster in schwarz/gelb (link unten), wenn es so 2015 kommt und ähnliche Parts, Preis, dann warte ich gern.
Bis wann sind denn Liefertermine wenn man erst im Januar /Februar ordern kann, frühestens?
Andere Hersteller haben schon 2015 Modelle ausgeliefert???!

Muster Link, black yellow
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=314&page=1&start=0&ndsp=33&ved=0CDUQrQMwBA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (30. Oktober 2014)

Schwarz mattes 650b Carbon Tues --> her damit!!!!


----------



## Werratte (30. Oktober 2014)

j.o.n.a.s schrieb:


> Nen Carbon TuEs wär geil !!


 ..guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/01/spyshots-yt-tues-275-carbon-erste-bilder-einer-test-session/
So wie ich das sehe, ist die Frage nicht mehr ob, sondern nur noch wann...


----------



## S3L3C7A (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich bitte auch um ein Stealth Black Tues CF!


----------



## woorscht (30. Oktober 2014)

Könnt ihr denn wenigstens verraten, ob es 2015 auch ein Capra in XL geben wird?


----------



## Chriese (31. Oktober 2014)

YT-Industries schrieb:


> Hallo Speedave,
> 
> du musst dir unbedingt unser CAPRA anschauen: http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Capra-CF-Pro
> Und vergleiche mal die Geometrie-Werte zwischen CAPRA und NOTON. ;-)
> ...


 
Oh das hört sich ja mal so an als ob es kein Noton mehr geben wird.....schade.


----------



## yoobee (4. Dezember 2014)

Wow, ein Carbon-Slopestyler!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (4. Dezember 2014)

Wer will schon carbon? Her mit dem alu capra!


----------



## Acksch (5. Dezember 2014)

Seh ich da ne SRAM - Kurbel am Capra??


----------



## gernotkrinner (5. Dezember 2014)

woorscht schrieb:


> Könnt ihr denn wenigstens verraten, ob es 2015 auch ein Capra in XL geben wird?


Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass kein XL geben wird. Das neue tues gibt's angeblich auch nur in s,m,l
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-yt-tues-carbon-dh-racer.html


----------



## olympia (3. Januar 2015)

Hat jetzt schon jemand n'Plan ob nun am 15.01. (Habe irgendwo sowas gelesen) die neuen Bikes vorgestellt werden??


----------



## chrisle (4. Januar 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> Hat jetzt schon jemand n'Plan ob nun am 15.01. (Habe irgendwo sowas gelesen) die neuen Bikes vorgestellt werden??



Ich warte auch, die Kaufentscheidung wird dann von der Verfügbarkeit abhängig sein. Leider gibt es ja keine Capras mehr in L.


----------



## olympia (4. Januar 2015)

Waaaas, keine Capras in L? Ist jetz nicht wahr, oder!? Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Acksch (4. Januar 2015)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren warum es keine L-Capras mehr geben soll! Woher hast du das?


----------



## rfgs (4. Januar 2015)

evtl meint der @chrisle dass es aktuell keine capras mehr in L zu kaufen gibt !?
so blöd kann kein hersteller sein L rahmen ausm programm zu nehmen gelle,keine panik


----------



## chrisle (5. Januar 2015)

Oha, da habe ich ja was angerichtet. Bitte um Entschuldigung, ich habe natürlich die *Verfügbarkeit der 2014er Capras in L gemeint*! Hätte mir sonst glatt eins bestellt.
Wenn die 2015er Modelle jetzt erst vorgestellt werden, dann kann es ja noch Wochen oder Monate dauern, bis sie verfügbar sind.
Zumindest war das im letzten Jahr so, ein Kollege von mir hat laut YT Hotline das "dritte Capra" bestellt - und trotzdem bis Mai darauf gewartet.


----------



## gernotkrinner (5. Januar 2015)

Letztes Jahr war ja das ersteJahr in dem es das capra gegeben hat.  Vorgestellt wurde es am 28.2. Bei den Massen an Bestellungen finde ich die Wartezeit (für ein neu vorgestelltes Bike) von 2 Monaten nicht schlimm. Vor allem weiß man schon vor der  Bestellung in welcher KW das Bike ausgeliefert wird. Bei mir hat das perfekt gepasst. Wenn einem die Lieferzeit zu lange ist dann kann man sich immer noch für was anderes entscheiden... 

P. S.: Habe bei Cannondale 9 Monate auf mein Claymore warten müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (5. Januar 2015)

Nun wissen wa aber immer noch nich wann sie vorgestellt werden


----------



## Ruhrblick (5. Januar 2015)

15. Januar war mal im Gespräch... schaun wir mal


----------



## jps68 (5. Januar 2015)

15.1.15 ??? wäre mal eine Nummer, wenn dann die 2015er online gehn und auch eine schnelle Lieferung YT Bitte...
Hoffe es kommt ´15 so wie Bild* EINS* !!! 
Nicht wie Bild 2, etwas zuviel Gelb...


----------



## frank70 (9. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12/09/dawn-till-dusk-tibor-simais-saalbach-hinterglemm/		 ist das etwa das neue capra ?


----------



## yoobee (10. Januar 2015)

Nein, das ist die Einzelanfertigung in Pink für Vali.


----------



## Newmi (11. Januar 2015)

Die aktuellen X-Mas-Special sind ja bis 15.01.15 bestellbar. Könnte schon sein, das die neuen Bikes dann kommen.


----------



## Vunlimited (12. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe auch das die neuen am 15.01.15 kommen will mir einen neuen Downhiller kaufen warte nur noch das Yt ab und dann wird investiert !!! Vielleicht gibs auch wieder eine LTD-Edition


----------



## Lukashein (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo 
Ich habe eine frage bezüglich des tues 2.0 pro 2014. YT schreibt auf seiner Seite das Größe M bis 1.84m Körpergröße zu empfehlen ist und L ab 1.84m. Ich bin zimlich genau 1.84m. Kann mir jemand sagen welche große besser für mich wäre. Es ist das erste full suspension bike das ich mir zulege und ich habe auf dem Gebiet noch nicht so viel Erfahrung bezüglich der zu empfehlenden Größen. 

ride on 
Lukas


----------



## YT-Industries (13. Januar 2015)

Lukashein schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe eine frage bezüglich des tues 2.0 pro 2014. YT schreibt auf seiner Seite das Größe M bis 1.84m Körpergröße zu empfehlen ist und L ab 1.84m. Ich bin zimlich genau 1.84m. Kann mir jemand sagen welche große besser für mich wäre. Es ist das erste full suspension bike das ich mir zulege und ich habe auf dem Gebiet noch nicht so viel Erfahrung bezüglich der zu empfehlenden Größen.
> 
> ride on
> Lukas



Hi Lukas, 

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast bei uns vorbei zu schauen, dann wäre das super, um den Vergleich zu testen. Es ist immer auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache, wie lang du dein Bike magst. Du kannst den Rahmen in M sowie in L fahren. 

Cheers,
dein YT Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (16. Januar 2015)

das war wohl nix mit dem 15.01.15  
dann heißt es weiter waaaaarten


----------



## storchi123 (16. Januar 2015)

Jetzt wirds aber schön langsam langweilig....


----------



## Ruhrblick (16. Januar 2015)

Nee, jetzt wirds so langsam richtig spannend - Test vom Comp1 ist endlich online, Kelly McGarry arbeitet ab sofort für YT  und viele Capras gibts auf der Homepage der Forchheimer auch nicht mehr zu kaufen. Müssen sich also bald was einfallen lassen, denke ich .


----------



## Werna (16. Januar 2015)

Ja aber mal ne info wäre echt net schlecht ausser andauernd "nur Geduld"


----------



## Ruhrblick (16. Januar 2015)

Stimmt absolut! Bissl mehr Transparenz könnte nicht schaden .


----------



## mr.brown (16. Januar 2015)

Soweit man das hier mitgekriegt oder selbst erlebt hat ist die Website ja beim Launch der neuen Modellpalette oder bei Veröffentlichung der Sondermodelle in den letzten Jahren immer wieder komplett zusammengebrochen. Man kann ja bei der Informationspolitik nur raten, aber vielleicht haben die Jungs das immer noch nicht im Griff und geben deshalb keinen offiziellen Termin an? Oder - auch gut möglich - sie wissen selbst nicht wann sie die neuen Bikes endlich komplett in die Seite eingefügt haben... 
Ich zweifel schon an mir selbst und glaub langsam ich bin zu blöd, aber es scheint so zu sein: 
Das Play gibt's momentan gar nicht mehr auf der Website, vorgestern war's aber noch drauf und zumindest in S auch noch bestellbar. Gleich mal ein Modell komplett von der Seite verschwinden zu lassen weil es nicht mehr verfügbar ist hab ich auch noch bei keinem Hersteller erlebt. Wenn seriöse Firmen wie z.B. Specialized das machen würden, wäre wohl ab Jahresmitte nur noch die Hälfte der Bikes auf der Seite, scheint mir ziemlich unprofessionell sowas. Klar gibts genug Infos im Netz, aber sich nichtmal beim Hersteller selbst über ein Modell informieren zu können so als hätte es das Bike nie gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (16. Januar 2015)

Ihr nervt echt Jungz, wartet es doch einfach ab!

Und das Infos zum Play findest Du immer noch hier: http://www.yt-industries.com/de/service/technical-support/2013/play-dj-2013/


----------



## mr.brown (16. Januar 2015)

Wieso nervt DICH das? 
Sie können doch von mir aus gerne sagen "vor Monat xy wird das nix", niemand schreibt dem Hersteller den Termin des Produktlaunches vor. Dann könnte man ganz einfach selbst entscheiden ob man auf die neuen geilen Hobel warten oder doch lieber was anderes kaufen will.
Das einzige was nervt ist einfach gar nix zu sagen...


yoobee schrieb:


> Ihr nervt echt Jungz, wartet es doch einfach ab!
> 
> Und das Infos zum Play findest Du immer noch hier: http://www.yt-industries.com/de/service/technical-support/2013/play-dj-2013/



Den Link kenn ich auch, ich mein das 2014er.


----------



## yoobee (16. Januar 2015)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Wieso nervt DICH das?



Weil ich ständig Mails über neue Nachrichten hier bekomme - und die sind völlig überflüssig


----------



## mr.brown (16. Januar 2015)

oh 'schuldigung, nächstes mal schick ich dir vor 'nem post den text zur freigabe...


----------



## yoobee (16. Januar 2015)

Hab 'ne bessere Idee: Ruf einfach jeden Tag bei YT an!


----------



## rfgs (16. Januar 2015)

mal so am rande: wer hat den behauptet es würden am 15.1 neue bikes online gestellt werden ?
war das nicht ne hörensagen-aussage von einem forumsuser ?


----------



## gernotkrinner (16. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich weils Datum so schön war 15.01.15. DIe Ltd Editions hats ja auch immer zu so einem Datum gegeben. Das heißt der nächste Termin is der 15.02.15! :-D


----------



## Ruhrblick (16. Januar 2015)

@rfgs : stimmt so nicht, war eine Aussage aus einem Telefonat mit YT vom Oktober 2014 (!). 

Außerdem hat jemand anderes schon wieder ein neues Datum gepostet. Hänge mich jetzt allerdings nicht aus dem Fenster und werde in Ruhe abwarten, wann die neuen Capras kommen. Ich hab ja schon eins .

Peace, Jungs.


----------



## jps68 (17. Januar 2015)

Sorry mir ist es mitlerweile auch zu blöd, die geduldet Euch Nummer. Möchte mein neues Bike nicht erst mitte / ende Sommer haben,
dann muß man wohl andere Hersteller ins Auge nehmen...


----------



## zichl (17. Januar 2015)

jps68 schrieb:


> Sorry mir ist es mitlerweile auch zu blöd, die geduldet Euch Nummer. Möchte mein neues Bike nicht erst mitte / ende Sommer haben,
> dann muß man wohl andere Hersteller ins Auge nehmen...


Das ist leider wirklich ein Problem bei yt. Meine Dame hat sich jetzt auch fürs strive AL entschieden obwohl ein capra Alu auch sehr interessant gewesen wäre . Nur so geht das halt schwer und sie wollte eben auch nicht bis zum Sommer warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elFloppero (17. Januar 2015)

Ja stark! Erst ging das X-Mas Special bis zum 07.01.2015. Am darauffolgenden Tag wurde das X-Mas Special dann bis zum 15.01.2015 verlängert. Daher wohl auch die Verwirrung hier im Thread. Und nun... Wie fast zu erwarten war, wurde das X-Mas Special nochmal um eine Woche, d.h. bis zum 22.01.2015 verlängert. Die müssen wohl erst noch ihren ganzen Restbestand rausfeuern, bevor die neue Produktpalette vorgestellt wird.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Sonderlich attraktiv ist dieses X-Mas Special auch nicht wirklich. Protektoren umsonst dazu? Das dürfte wohl für wenige ein Anreiz sein, sich deshalb ein YT zum 2014er Preis zu bestellen.

Mal sehen, ob das X-Mas Special noch bis Ostern verlängert wird. Man muss es halt bis dahin einfach mit Humor sehen!


----------



## Bimpi (17. Januar 2015)

Das Strive AL soll ja auch n gutes Radl sein


----------



## jps68 (17. Januar 2015)

Richtig...vielleicht geht es auch bis x mas next year...echt man kann nur noch drüber lachen

ich bestell jetzt was anderes, ick bin Radllos, brauch was neues....Focus Sam, Canyon Strive, Specialized Enduro etc


----------



## Marcel.P (18. Januar 2015)

Ich finde zwar auch das die neuen Räder endlich mal vorgestellt werden könnten, aber es soll sich hier keiner beschweren da YT mit dem Releasedatum spielchen treibt. Auf Seite 1 wurde doch von einem Mitarbeiter geschrieben das die neuen Bikes gegen Januar/Februar vorgestellt werden. Januar und erst recht Februar sind noch nicht vorbei...


----------



## Bimpi (19. Januar 2015)

YT-Industries schrieb:


> Hallo Woorscht,
> 
> voraussichtlich werden unsere neuen Modelle im Januar/Februar 2015 vorgestellt.
> Daher liegen jetzt noch keine Informationen vor.
> ...


----------



## spezi-el (19. Januar 2015)

Ruhrblick schrieb:


> Stimmt absolut! Bissl mehr Transparenz könnte nicht schaden .


...wär nicht schlecht! Vor paar Jahren hatte YT noch so Anmerkungen auf der Webseite wie "coming soon".
Ich würd sagen, bei so geilen Bikes wie z.B. das Capra lohnt sich das Warten!  Mein Noton 2011 läuft immer noch wie ne eins


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Januar 2015)

Das Capra hat ja im IBC Test nit wirklich überzeugt...Gutes Bike aber Begeisterung klingt anders.
Optik is halt nit alles.
Ich hatte das Capra auch im Visier und hab mich schliesslich doch für das neue Strive entschieden.


----------



## zichl (20. Januar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das Capra hat ja im IBC Test nit wirklich überzeugt...Gutes Bike aber Begeisterung klingt anders.
> Optik is halt nit alles.
> Ich hatte das Capra auch im Visier und hab mich schliesslich doch für das neue Strive entschieden.


Dann hast du den Test wohl nicht anständig gelesen bzw Dir nur die Kritik gemerkt. Ob das Strive das soviel besser kann bleibt abzuwarten. Ich hoffe aber dass das Strive gut ist, meine Dame hat sich eines bestellt. :-D


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte damit das Capra nicht schlecht reden. Es war nur mal schön nen ;scheinbar, unabhängigen Test zu lesen wo das Bike nicht nur in den Himmel gelobt wurde.
Hab das Strive auch schon vor dem Test bestellt...außerdem werd ich in den Grenzbereich der im Test bemängelt wird vermutlich nie absichtlich gelangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laimer83 (21. Januar 2015)

Im neuen Dirt Magazin ist ein Capra abgebildet, dass so noch nicht auf der YT Homepage zu sehen ist. Anbei der Link zum Pinkbike Forum, dort wurde das Bild gepostet: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=162095&pagenum=237

Offensichtliche Änderungen:

Turbine Cinch mit Direct Mount KB

Kürzerer Vorbau
Maxxis Schlappen

Viel Spaß beim drauf warten und weiter spekulieren, ob es auch ganz ganz wirklich ein 2015er Modell ist


----------



## marco2 (21. Januar 2015)

Das sieht doch realistisch aus für 2015. Die Contis hab ich auch gegen Maxxis getauscht. Die Cinch Kurbel hätte mir schon gefallen.


----------



## Kesan (22. Januar 2015)

2015 Capra Carbon und Alu : http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/fea...a-Oceania-Markets-and-Launches-2015-Range,301


----------



## elFloppero (22. Januar 2015)

Doch kein Carbon Tues...!?!?  Dafür sieht die Stealth Variante ganz schick aus


----------



## wooky123 (23. Januar 2015)

Die Info auf vital MTB wurde gelöscht


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Januar 2015)

Da dort schon explizit TUES AL steht vermute ich dass es ne superduberspecial Limited Edition als Carbon gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (23. Januar 2015)

das CapraAL, meine Herren, hat ja mal einen Kampfpreis!


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (23. Januar 2015)

Kaum mal früher im Bett und man verpasst schon grad wieder was
Wie sahen denn die ALs aus? Einstiegspreis?


----------



## Celio (23. Januar 2015)

Leider keine Bilder mehr aber immerhin etwas Text um das Warten zu überbrücken.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...a-Oceania-Markets-and-Launches-2015-Range,301


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2015)

Bilder sind bei Facebook 

Tues in rot/gelb ist ziemlich schick


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## rfgs (23. Januar 2015)

oh-ha da sich wohl vitalmtb nen schnitzer geleistet ! und yt die bilder entfernen lassen )


----------



## Newmi (23. Januar 2015)

Flash Gordon-Edition.


----------



## Vunlimited (23. Januar 2015)

Also das rote Tues ist mal hässlich !! Ich hoffe mal das Heute die neuen Bikes online gehen


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2015)

E soll wohl noch eine stealth Tues Version geben.


----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass man bei Yt nicht die Farbe und Ausstattung selber zusammenstellen kann. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das Stealth mit BOS Ausstattung kommt. Wenn man kein BOS Fahrwerk will muß man selber umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .coRe (23. Januar 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> das CapraAL, meine Herren, hat ja mal einen Kampfpreis!



Welchen denn?


----------



## Vunlimited (23. Januar 2015)

Eines so wie das Torque Dhx Rockzone in Stealth wäre cool auch von der Ausstattung her


----------



## olympia (23. Januar 2015)

.coRe schrieb:


> Welchen denn?



2499€ und 2599€ waren es laut dem Artikel


----------



## olympia (23. Januar 2015)

wenn ichs mir recht überlege fand ich eigentlich das alte CFpro in weiß mit der weißen BOS besser, mal sehn vielleicht gibt es es ja noch in der Farbvariante.
Soll ja wohl mehrere Farben geben, ein Türkis ähnliches habe ich da noch gesehn z. B.


----------



## rfgs (23. Januar 2015)

http://www.foromtb.com/threads/yt-capra-2014-fotos.1119910/page-267#post-21283464
das silber/graue sieht gut aus !


----------



## .coRe (23. Januar 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> 2499€ und 2599€ waren es laut dem Artikel



Danke, das wäre sehr gut! Jetzt noch in der grünen 14er Lackierung mit 1x11 und es ist meins!


----------



## zhilo (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## Boozzz (23. Januar 2015)

Noch einige Bilder


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2015)

Hast du auch noch was vom Tues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boozzz (23. Januar 2015)

Leider nicht, habe es hier gefunden: http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?p=7373895#post7373895


----------



## rfgs (23. Januar 2015)

mmmh lecker das blaue CF pro


----------



## Vunlimited (23. Januar 2015)

Daher die Katze jetz eh außen Sack ist könnte sich YT Industries sich jetz mal nen Ruck geben und die neuen Modelle online stellen


----------



## zichl (23. Januar 2015)

Schon echt heiß die Teile. Mir persönlich wäre der Lenkwinkel vom Capra allerdings etwas zu flach für enge Trails, da ist mein Wicked schon manchmal etwas sperrig. Und warum eigentlich die schmalen und schweren E1900 Laufräder? Da wären die E1700 Spline two wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen. Alles andere finde ich aber richtig gut, vor allem die Lackierung find ich sehr sehr geil.


----------



## hoschik (23. Januar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hast du auch noch was vom Tues?



Tues kommt in Rot Gelb die Comp Version

Die günstigen Modelle in Stealth Black und Raw Gelb


----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Januar 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> Tues kommt in Rot Gelb die Comp Version
> 
> Die günstigen Modelle in Stealth Black und Raw Gelb


Bist du Dir sicher. Das Rot Gelbe schaut mir von der Bestückung her nicht nach der Top  Version aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (23. Januar 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Bist du Dir sicher. Das Rot Gelbe schaut mir von der Bestückung her nicht nach der Top  Version aus...



die Pro Version wurde bisher auch noch nicht gezeigt, Rot Gelb ist aber 100% die Comp edition, Austattung nahezu identisch mit dem 2014er Comp, aber mit Vivid statt Bos Stoy, und Guide RS Bremsen statt Code R , 100€ teurer als bisher -----> 2899€

Raw Gelb und Stealth black werden die Einsteigermodelle, Kore Lrs ,Boxxer RC ,Kage RC ... . 2199€


----------



## Vunlimited (23. Januar 2015)

Gibs auch schon zur Geometrie Infos vom Tues ??


----------



## Living (23. Januar 2015)

Wo ordne ich das weiße und blaue zu? Pro oder Comp? Ist nicht sichtbar hier...


----------



## thehoff (23. Januar 2015)

blau ist pro (BOS Gabel) weiss ist comp (Pike)


----------



## -tomes- (23. Januar 2015)

Das rot-schwarze (mit der Pike und Umwerfer) ganz unten ist das CF Comp 2,
Das silber-graue (erstes, kleines Bild ganz oben...mit der Pike) ist das CF Comp 1,
Das grau-gelbe und das blaue Bike sind die 2 CF Pro Bikes, das schwarz-grün-gelbe auf den großen Bild oben ist das Alu-Capra AL1 mit 1-fach Schaltung.
Kannst eigentlich nach den jeweils danebenstehenden Tabellen gehen und nach dem Fahrwerk (BOS oder Rockshox...)


----------



## trailterror (23. Januar 2015)

Sehr lecker das titan-grüne AL Capra.


----------



## dario88 (24. Januar 2015)

Sehen cool aus und vorallem die alu versionen sind preislich top für Leute die nicht viel ausgeben wollen. Für 4k hole ich mir aber dann doch ein anderes was mir persönlich von der geo besser passt. Ausstattung sieht dann auch anders aus.


----------



## olympia (25. Januar 2015)

kann mir jemand erklären was der unterschied zwischen den beiden BOS gabeln der pro modelle ist, außer das eine 160 und die andere 170mm hat? 
BOS Deville 160 Taper FCV  vs. BOS Deville 170 Tapered


----------



## Living (25. Januar 2015)

Das neue FCV System, Google mal....!


----------



## gernotkrinner (25. Januar 2015)

Das schon gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (26. Januar 2015)

Jemand ne Idee ab wann man jetzt die neuen Bikes bestellen kann? Hat jemand bei YT schon mal diesbezüglich Angerufen?


----------



## Pinzgauner (26. Januar 2015)

Living schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee ab wann man jetzt die neuen Bikes bestellen kann? Hat jemand bei YT schon mal diesbezüglich Angerufen?



Ich glaube das steht wohl in den kommenden Tagen eine größere Pressrelease ins Haus der duch den Vital MTB Leak vorab durchgesickert ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das vor diesem Release sich YT am Telefon schon zu diesbezüglichen Aussagen hinreissen lässt.

Ich habe mir allerding auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht schon eine Alu Capra per Mail bestellen soll Vielleicht kann sich YT ja im Forum äußern ob schon Bestellungen angenommen werden


----------



## sure87 (26. Januar 2015)

Die haben auf Anfrage bei Facebook mehreren Leuten geschrieben, dass es im Laufe dieser Woche Neuigkeiten gibt!


----------



## giosala1 (26. Januar 2015)

Die wartetei hat ein Ende bei mir, hab einfach was anderes gekauft und gut ist es.


----------



## Living (26. Januar 2015)

Und was?


----------



## giosala1 (26. Januar 2015)

Ist eigentlich  für meinen Sohn. Hätte auf ein Tues gewartet  . Aber das is mir dann schon zu lang gewesen.  Lieferzeit  usw. 
Scott Gambler  ist es geworden.  War auf 3 Tage da das 15er Modell. 
Ich hab mir im Dezember  noch ein Capra Comp1 geholt. 
Das hing eigentlich  schnell.
Aber die Kids haben halt keine gedult


----------



## piilu (26. Januar 2015)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder war das Wicked in ähnlicher Ausstattung 300€ billiger als das AL2?


----------



## 0L1V3R_3 (26. Januar 2015)

Das Wicked hatte meiner Meinung nach vor allem was die Dämpferelemente an geht eine günstigere Ausstattung.


----------



## Living (26. Januar 2015)

Was werdet ihr euch so bestellen? Das AL oder das Comp oder Pro? Würde mich mal interessieren wo die favorits so sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (26. Januar 2015)

Das Wicked comp kann man mit dem AL 1 vergleichen, beim Wicked waren allerdings teurere Laufräder verbaut. Das AL 2 ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein AL 1 mit 2 Fach Schaltung. Das wicked (ohne comp) war komplett schlechter Ausgestattet als Wicked Comp, Capra AL1 & AL2. Bremsen, Laufräder, Cockpit, Schaltung, & Federelemente waren beim wicked wesentlich niedriger angesiedelt.


----------



## 0L1V3R_3 (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn dann tendiere ich zum Capra AL1. Das Capra CF Comp 1 gefällt mir zwar auch gut vor allem die schwarz weiße Lackierung, aber 900€ sind mir die 600g Gewichtersparnis und die besseren Laufräder nicht wert. Außerdem sollen viele mit den e13 Laufrädern Probleme haben. Preislich spricht mich das Capra AL1 auch am meisten an.


----------



## olympia (26. Januar 2015)

bei mir wird`s wohl eins von den Capra Pro's, kommt aber ganz auf die Lieferbarkeit an!
Bis Ostern will ich das Teil dann schon gerne haben


----------



## Living (26. Januar 2015)

Naja, laut Aussagen von dem Bericht der mit Veröffentlicht wurde sind die Pros ab Mitte Feb. und die ALUs Ende März verfügbar....


----------



## GeneralFailure (27. Januar 2015)

Bei mir wird 's wohl ein pro. Die Ausstattung gefällt und dieses blau-türkis macht an. Ich guck schon fünf mal täglich auf deren HP vorbei um bloß nicht zu spät dran zu sein.


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

Das Alu klingt interessant. Wird vlt doch kein rose uncle jimbo gekauft.
Ist der Rahmen vom Alurad identisch zum Carbonrahmen von den Größenverhältnissen? 
Weil dann wäre eine probefahrt auf einem Carbonrahmem in Größe L ja auch aufschlussreich oder?
Werden die Lieferzeiten recht lange wenn man bei YT nicht gleich bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (27. Januar 2015)

Kann jemand noch was zu den im Pro verbauten Crossmax Laufrädern sagen?
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das die  verschiedene Felgenbreiten haben, hinten schmäler für nen dünneren besser rollenden Reifen! 
YT schreibt sie machen den Highroller drauf. In der gleichen Breite? Und wenn ja, warum? Ist doch denn nicht im Sinne des Erfinders oder sehe ich das falsch!?


----------



## elFloppero (27. Januar 2015)

YT Industries hat bei facebook auf den ein oder anderen Kommentar geantwortet, dass sie die neuen Modelle Ende dieser Woche vorstellen wollen. Na dann schau ma mal... Bisher ist ja scheinbar immer noch das Weihnachts-Special (bis 22.012015) brandaktuell!


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (27. Januar 2015)

Vieleicht wird's ja ein Oster-Special!


----------



## sure87 (28. Januar 2015)

Die Seite von Yt ist zurzeit im Maintance Modus! Da könnte bald was neues sein!


----------



## -tomes- (28. Januar 2015)

Schickes Hintergrundbild.....;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Schei*e auf der Straße am besten


----------



## Living (28. Januar 2015)

Wird das heut noch was.... Dum..di..dum..di..dum...


----------



## Celio (28. Januar 2015)

Erstaunlich wie lange die brauchen um das Datum vom X-Mas Special zu ändern


----------



## zichl (28. Januar 2015)

Celio schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie lange die brauchen um das Datum vom X-Mas Special zu ändern


Das wäre natürlich der Kracher.


----------



## J.B: (28. Januar 2015)

Oh man SCHNELLER!!!
Die Produkte werden auf der HP upgedatet, wie sie ausgeliefert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elFloppero (28. Januar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schei*e auf der Straße am besten



Alter! Das is'n Pferd!


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube da kommt heute nix mehr...


----------



## giosala1 (28. Januar 2015)

In der heutigen  Zeit...naja


----------



## loxxorrer (28. Januar 2015)

"Gegen Ende der Woche..." Wird wohl zu genau genommen


----------



## Celio (29. Januar 2015)

Die zweite Tues AL Variante?


----------



## Danny.B (29. Januar 2015)

und wahrscheinlich auch die teuerste AL Variante. Mit Saint Komponenten und der feinen 380. Haben!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Januar 2015)

Nein, ist das Bike von kelly mcgarry (teamfahrer).

Der Rahmen ist das 2014er Modell raw mit Anbauteilen seiner Sponsoren.


----------



## Danny.B (29. Januar 2015)

Na dann hoffe ich mal es kommt genau so eins in 650b.


----------



## DesertEagle (29. Januar 2015)

Hi, ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn man die neuen Tues auch als 26"-Variante bekommen könnte. Wobei ich zugegebenermaßen keine Erfahrung mit 27,5" habe. Vielleicht ist es ja auch problemlos möglich, in einem auf 27,5" ausgelegten Rahmen 26"-Räder zu fahren, dann kann eigentlich keiner meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (29. Januar 2015)

Schwer, dann hast du halt ein Ultra tiefes Tretlager. Wenn dir das gefällt spricht eigentlich wenig bzw nichts dagegen. Bei meinem Wicked mit relativ hohem Tretlager (355 mm) kann ich sehr einfach 26" fahren ohne dass das Tretlager zu niedrig kommt, beim Capra würde ich es schon nicht mehr machen.


----------



## giosala1 (29. Januar 2015)

Dann könnte man wie bei Liteville vorne 27,5 und honten ein 26 versuchen. Sieht zwar behindert  aus. VERKAUFT sich aber ganz gut.


----------



## DesertEagle (29. Januar 2015)

Leider bin ich blutiger Anfänger, so dass ich mir (noch) kein Urteil bezüglich der bevorzugten Tretlagerhöhe bilden kann.   Ich war letzte Saison mehrfach im Bikepark und bin mit Leihbikes, die 26"-Räder hatten, prima zurecht gekommen. Möglicherweise wäre ich von 27,5" sogar begeistert, wer weiß.
Man liest halt viel, was die geringere Steifigkeit und das angeblich schwierigere Handling der 27,5"er angeht (insbesondere auf den verschleißintensiven DH/Freeride-Bereich bezogen). Möglicherweise tendieren die Unterschiede in der der Praxis gegen Null, sofern man kein Profi-Fahrer ist. Offensichtlich gibt es jedoch zwei Lager; die einen freuen sich sehr über die neue Größe 27,5", die anderen kriegen bei dem Gedanken an einen Wechsel Hautausschlag. 
Deshalb wäre es natürlich genial, wenn man bei dem neuen Tues-Rahmen ohne schlechtes Gewissen auch die kleineren Räder einsetzen kann, ohne dass man dann mit dem Tretlager zu tief kommt. Damit könnten dann beide "Fraktionen" bedient werden, was schlussendlich auch zu einer größeren Käuferschicht führt. Aber das alles ist im Grunde Spekulation, so lange die neuen Modelle noch gar nicht offiziell vorgestellt worden sind. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr neugierig und schaue mehrfach täglich, ob sich etwas tut.   Aber wem erzähle ich das... 
Dass man beim Wicked problemlos die 26"er fahren kann, ist eine interessante Information! Die Kombination 27,5" vorne und 26" hinten habe ich auch bei anderen Herstellern bereits gesehen, aber irgendwie ist die Lösung auch etwas...speziell.
Ich wünsche allen Wartenden (mich eingeschlossen) weiterhin viel Geduld...


----------



## giosala1 (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Hersteller schlau sind legen sie die Rahmen für beide Grössrn aus. 
So wie beim neuen Scott  Gambler. Da hat man freie Wahl. Ich kann mich immer noch nicht an die 27,5 er optik gewöhnen.  Bei mir steht das Capra Comp1 im Keller.
Han zum Spass mal die Laufräder von meinem Allmountain  reingsteckt. Sieht um Welten geiler aus. Aber leider kann man bei dem Rajmen das Tretlager nicht verstellen. Aber ich fahr mal mit 26. Mal schauen obs geht. Für Touren gehts mit Sicherheit.


----------



## zichl (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn man bedenkt dass man bei den 2015er Allmountain bikes teilweise eine Tretlagerhöhe von 330 mm hat kann man das Capra sicher auch mit 26" fahren. Ist zwar schon arg tief aber sicher fahrbar. Ich würde es nicht unbedingt machen, aber wenn man auf 26" steht ist das sicher eine Option.


----------



## Revell91 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub aber das Silberne Tues von Kelly McGarry ist schon das 27.5 " Modell von 2015. Steht zumindest so auf Pinkbike?!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/kelly-mcgarry-signs-with-yt-industries-2015.html

Sieht auf jeden fall geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (30. Januar 2015)

Wird das heut noch was....?


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. Januar 2015)

Living schrieb:


> Wird das heut noch was....?


Ende der Woche ist ja erst So, oder? ;-)


----------



## Living (30. Januar 2015)

"Brüller" glaube kaum das die Sonntags einen Release machen ....


----------



## giosala1 (30. Januar 2015)

Is das Absicht, oder sind dir IT Leute unfähig  ?
Das kann doch echt nicht so scher sein 
Oder sind die 2014er Rahmen noch nicht umlackiert auf 15er Modell.
Gut dass ich meins schon habe.


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. Januar 2015)

Die wollen halt Klicks sammeln....


----------



## olympia (30. Januar 2015)

Die Woche kommt nix mehr, sonst müssten sie ja am WE den ganzen Ansturm bearbeiten :'(


----------



## Showa (30. Januar 2015)

ich sag mal heute 17.00uhr. 
dann ist Feierabend und alle schauen ins Netz.


----------



## Living (30. Januar 2015)

AE kann man auch später bearbeiten ;-)


----------



## Foxi1988 (30. Januar 2015)

Mittlerweile zögern sie es echt ganz schön raus.... nervig


----------



## Swenio (30. Januar 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand etwas bewusst und mit Absicht hinauszögert. Das macht ja auch gar keinen Sinn. Manche Dinge brauchen halt ihre Zeit. Und wer sich mit projektgeschäft auskennt, weiß auch, dass immer mal etwas unvorhergesehenes passieren kann. Also immer locker durch die Hose atmen. Gibt wirklich größere probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (30. Januar 2015)

Ich sag Apple macht sowas ständig ;-)


----------



## jps68 (30. Januar 2015)

Hui sind anscheinend viele Yt Mitarbeiter die hier posten, bloss keine schlechte Äußerung stehen lassen, ist ja auch okay.
Mir war das "herrauszögern" nun mitlerweile auch drüber und ich hab deshalb einen anderen Hersteller bevorzugt und dort gekauft.
Ich denke man kann sich fast ein Jahr lang auf den Wechsel der Modelle einstellen und dann sollte das eigentlich auch anders funktionieren, denn andere scheinen es ja hinzubekommen. Ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung...
Noch viel Fun beim Warten...


----------



## xyzHero (30. Januar 2015)

Weihnachten muss für dich echt eine harte Zeit sein...


----------



## giosala1 (30. Januar 2015)

Sind die Weksfahrer denn so teuer. 
Vielleicht  wird ja ein anderer  Markt vorher bevorzugt. Gabs schon öfter.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (30. Januar 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Sind die Weksfahrer denn so teuer.
> Vielleicht  wird ja ein anderer  Markt vorher bevorzugt. Gabs schon öfter.



Hab gehört es soll ne Super Bowl Webung geben


----------



## piilu (30. Januar 2015)

Wird nen Gap über das Stadion geben


----------



## .coRe (30. Januar 2015)

jps68 schrieb:


> Hui sind anscheinend viele Yt Mitarbeiter die hier posten, bloss keine schlechte Äußerung stehen lassen, ist ja auch okay.
> Mir war das "herrauszögern" nun mitlerweile auch drüber und ich hab deshalb einen anderen Hersteller bevorzugt und dort gekauft.
> Ich denke man kann sich fast ein Jahr lang auf den Wechsel der Modelle einstellen und dann sollte das eigentlich auch anders funktionieren, denn andere scheinen es ja hinzubekommen. Ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung...
> Noch viel Fun beim Warten...



Inwiefern wird denn hinausgezögert? 
Ich hoffe, das du das dann nicht nur auf die Aktualisierung der Seite beziehst, denn die ist grade mal 3 Tage down


----------



## dek (30. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,

Ich kann mir vorstellen das eine kleine Firma wie YT eben andere Abläufe hat als ein Großkonzern wie zB Giant o ä. So eine FIrma arbeitet eben ganz anders.
So ein kleines Unternehmen hat aber viel mehr Vorteile dem Kunden gegenüber. Man denke einfach mal an den tollen Service den YT bietet. Diese Nähe zum Kunden wirst du bei den Großkonzernen nicht finden.
Geradezu kindisch dieses Verhalten. Wenn ich bei YT Arbeiten würde hätte ich bald keinen Bock mehr auf dem deutschen Markt anzubieten. Immer diese Heuler und Nörgler....


----------



## Living (30. Januar 2015)

Im Grunde ist das alles doch nur ein Ausdruck der Vorfreude auf die neuen Produkte einer kleinen Firma, welche durch ihre einzigartige Leistung ganz vorne im Markt mitspielt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (30. Januar 2015)

Dass man die mit der Nachricht gemeinten Zeit "We'll be back shortly!" so dehnen kann wusste ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Ich bekomme von meiner Frau immer einen auf die Rübe, wenn ich eine halbe Stunde zu spät komme.
Daher probiere ich das jetzt auch mal aus

Mal im Ernst, es ist verständlich, wenn es die Leute nervt, denn mit shortly auf einer Internetseite mit einem Shop erwartet man in den nächsten Stunden und nicht Tage.
Richtige Kommunikation würde da helfen. Zudem verlieren die doch Kunden, wie man auch in den vorigen Nachrichten lesen kann. Und dieses Phänomen ist sicher nicht nur im deutschsprachigem Raum zu finden.


----------



## -tomes- (30. Januar 2015)

Das ist das etwas andere Marketing...erst die "aus Versehen" geleakten Fotos bei VitalMTB und jetzt die Seite so lange offline lassen...das is alles so geplant wenn ihr mich fragt, besseres Marketing gibts doch gar net weil es wird ja überall darüber diskutiert..;-)
Würde ja auch zum Image von YT passen, junge und freche Marke etc...alles mal ein wenig anders machen als die grossen usw...das funktioniert !


----------



## olympia (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich teile eher die Meinung der Vorfreude
glaube auch nicht das das Marketing oder Absicht ist, ich glaube die Jungs stehen halt voll im Stress,
Würde ja auch die Stellenausschreibung bei Fazzebook erklären.
was lange währt…


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2015)

Ist doch alles online, was habt ihr


----------



## MTBKompase (30. Januar 2015)

Seite ist offen!!!


----------



## jr.tobi87 (30. Januar 2015)

-tomes- schrieb:


> Das ist das etwas andere Marketing...erst die "aus Versehen" geleakten Fotos bei VitalMTB und jetzt die Seite so lange offline lassen...das is alles so geplant wenn ihr mich fragt, besseres Marketing gibts doch gar net weil es wird ja überall darüber diskutiert..;-)
> Würde ja auch zum Image von YT passen, junge und freche Marke etc...alles mal ein wenig anders machen als die grossen usw...das funktioniert !



Naja was neues und besonderes ist dieses Vorgehen nicht mehr.

Finde es eher komisch warum man 4 Wochen vor Saisonstart noch nicht einmal die neuen Modelle auf der Homepage zeigt  bzw. bestellen kann. 

Wenn YT nicht kurzfristig liefern kann, wird das einige Kunden kosten.

Hatte letztes Jahr auch kein Bock bis in den Sommer fürs Capra zu warten, auch wenn es das beste Bike auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxxorrer (30. Januar 2015)

Bei vielen Capras steht ab sofort lieferbar.. Is doch kein Stress


----------



## -tomes- (30. Januar 2015)

höhö...Seite is online, aber beim jeden zweiten Klick gibts ne Fehlermeldung wegen nicht erreichbar, scheinbar schon überlastet


----------



## MTBKompase (30. Januar 2015)

Einfach überlastet....


----------



## jr.tobi87 (30. Januar 2015)

loxxorrer schrieb:


> Bei vielen Capras steht ab sofort lieferbar.. Is doch kein Stress



Lieferzeit sieht bei allen bikes sehr gut aus. Damit sollte dem neuen bike zur Saison nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## goetseb (30. Januar 2015)

Wo ist jetzt das neue Carbon TUES?


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. Januar 2015)

Das kommt wohl erst später dieses Jahr. Das Capra wurde auch erst Ende Februar vogestellt...


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. Januar 2015)

Die Seite ist wohl auch neu. Kann jetzt direkt über die HP die Lager usw bestellen...


----------



## Stubenkueken (30. Januar 2015)

Boa die farben vom tues mag ich ma gar nich. Schwarz geht ja noch aber die anderen gefallen nicht. Das grüne tues von 2014 ging so gut weg und ihr nehmt grün voll ausm programm  muss ich mir jetzt echt eins kaufen und direkt zu meinem lacker laufen?


----------



## zichl (30. Januar 2015)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Boa die farben vom tues mag ich ma gar nich. Schwarz geht ja noch aber die anderen gefallen nicht. Das grüne tues von 2014 ging so gut weg und ihr nehmt grün voll ausm programm  muss ich mir jetzt echt eins kaufen und direkt zu meinem lacker laufen?


Ist halt immer blöd wegen der Garantie.


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. Januar 2015)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Boa die farben vom tues mag ich ma gar nich. Schwarz geht ja noch aber die anderen gefallen nicht. Das grüne tues von 2014 ging so gut weg und ihr nehmt grün voll ausm programm  muss ich mir jetzt echt eins kaufen und direkt zu meinem lacker laufen?


Hab doch das grüne auf der HP gesehen, oder täusche ich mich da?

Edit: da ist es ja http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-cf-comp-1?c=77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (30. Januar 2015)

Schade dass es die farbe schwarz grün nur beim al 1 gibt und nicht auch beim al 2


----------



## Stubenkueken (30. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Ist halt immer blöd wegen der Garantie.


Ja das stimmt. Die is dann warsch weg. Auch blöde


gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hab doch das grüne auf der HP gesehen, oder täusche ich mich da?
> 
> Edit: da ist es ja http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-cf-comp-1?c=77


das ist das capra. Ich möchte mir allerdings das tues kaufen. Doch diese Farbkombination ist genau mein Ding. Nur halt beim tues wäre es schön... Ein Traum


----------



## Living (31. Januar 2015)

Was meint Ihr welches Produkt besser ist, InvisiFrame (80€) oder EasyWrapped (50€) für den Capra Lack und Rahmenschutz? Jemand schon Erfahrung?


----------



## gernotkrinner (31. Januar 2015)

Living schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr welches Produkt besser ist, InvisiFrame (80€) oder EasyWrapped (50€) für den Capra Lack und Rahmenschutz? Jemand schon Erfahrung?



Kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Aber 80 Euro für ein bisschen 3M Folie ist schon heftig...


----------



## Stubenkueken (31. Januar 2015)

http://www.leokast.de/diverses/produktberichte/rahmenprotektor-von-allmountainstyle/
Guck mal beim leo der hat diese schoner ausgiebig getestet und meiner Meinung nach ist der Typ ziemlich gut drauf


----------



## Hasenfuss1 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich habe an meinem Tues die Easy Wrapped verwendet, und würde sie jederzeit wieder nehmen. Passen und halten super !


----------



## mr.brown (31. Januar 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der das Play vermisst!? Keine Info dazu, nix zu finden. Scheinen die klammheimlich eingestampft zu haben.
Schade dass die sich nur noch auf tues- und capra-Variationen konzentrieren, das play war ein geiles Bike...


----------



## Deleted 309593 (31. Januar 2015)

Der Thread scheint ja so eine Art Meckertante für yt zu sein
Also ich bin kein Mitarbeiter der Firma oder so, finde den Laden aber voll perfekt
Ich denke man sollte stolz darauf sein wie der Laden funktioniert bzw. was er macht und wie er es macht. Klar es gibt immer irgendwelche Kidis die man nur beruhigen kann wenn sie schnell zu Saisonbeginn ein neues Modell bekommen... selbst wenn es hauptsächlich zum posen ist oder weil sie halt mitreden/dabei sein wollen Alles soll schnell gehen... aber der Einsatz von Personal und schnellerer Technik kostet eben auch wieder Geld was im Endeffekt wieder der Kunde bezahlen muss. Deswegen finde ich es absoluter Müll wenn jemand hier oder auf Facebook etc. meint, er müsse auch nochmals schriftlich seinen Senf dazu abgeben... anstatt einfach nur stolz zu sein und mehr Respekt gegenüber einer solch geilen Sache zu zeigen, denn das ist selbstverständlich mit das Beste was die deutsche mtb-Szene bietet

Ich hab durch Zufall einen Großteil von diesem Thread hier, ein paar Amis übersetzen sollen, die können das auch nicht verstehen und haben vor allem zu der Sache wegen der Tueslackierungen einen coolen Kommentar abgegeben welchem ich mich nur anschließen kann und euch nicht vorenthalten möchte xD:
Wenn du mit über 50 mph auf steinigem Boden zwischen zwei Bäumen hindurch fliegst die nicht weiter als 3 Meter auseinander stehen, dann interessiert die Lackierung weder dich, noch die Zuschauer


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (31. Januar 2015)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der das Play vermisst!? Keine Info dazu, nix zu finden. Scheinen die klammheimlich eingestampft zu haben.
> Schade dass die sich nur noch auf tues- und capra-Variationen konzentrieren, das play war ein geiles Bike...



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09/06/yt-carbon-slopestyle-fully-prototype/
Da wird wohl bald was neues kommen, vermutlich zusammen mitm Tues CF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (31. Januar 2015)

wieder einmal geniale bikes von yt, leider ist mir das capra alu zu schwarz, aber die farbe ist eh Nebensache. top !


----------



## TheGoOn (31. Januar 2015)

Servus zusammen,

hab heute das Capra CF Comp 2 für mich entdeckt. Auf der Homepage sthet das es ab KW 6 Verfügbar ist.
Wielang benötigt YT Industries bis zur Auslieferung? Hab leider nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 309593 (31. Januar 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> hab heute das Capra CF Comp 2 für mich entdeckt. Auf der Homepage sthet das es ab KW 6 Verfügbar ist.
> Wielang benötigt YT Industries bis zur Auslieferung? Hab leider nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden.


Hab mal die AGB`s überflogen und meinte da stand was von zwei Wochen?!?


----------



## zichl (31. Januar 2015)

Thomas_Z schrieb:


> Der Thread scheint ja so eine Art Meckertante für yt zu sein
> Also ich bin kein Mitarbeiter der Firma oder so, finde den Laden aber voll perfekt
> Ich denke man sollte stolz darauf sein wie der Laden funktioniert bzw. was er macht und wie er es macht. Klar es gibt immer irgendwelche Kidis die man nur beruhigen kann wenn sie schnell zu Saisonbeginn ein neues Modell bekommen... selbst wenn es hauptsächlich zum posen ist oder weil sie halt mitreden/dabei sein wollen Alles soll schnell gehen... aber der Einsatz von Personal und schnellerer Technik kostet eben auch wieder Geld was im Endeffekt wieder der Kunde bezahlen muss. Deswegen finde ich es absoluter Müll wenn jemand hier oder auf Facebook etc. meint, er müsse auch nochmals schriftlich seinen Senf dazu abgeben... anstatt einfach nur stolz zu sein und mehr Respekt gegenüber einer solch geilen Sache zu zeigen, denn das ist selbstverständlich mit das Beste was die deutsche mtb-Szene bietet
> 
> ...


So ist es. Der Laden ist richtig gut, die bikes auch. Die Lackierung bleibt eh immer Geschmackssache. Service ist einfach top bei yt. Ich hab die Jungs schon einige male per Telefon und vor Ort genervt, die geben sich immer beste Mühe.


----------



## gernotkrinner (31. Januar 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> hab heute das Capra CF Comp 2 für mich entdeckt. Auf der Homepage sthet das es ab KW 6 Verfügbar ist.
> Wielang benötigt YT Industries bis zur Auslieferung? Hab leider nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden.



Hab inzwischen 2 Dts. Bei mir


Thomas_Z schrieb:


> Hab mal die AGB`s überflogen und meinte da stand was von zwei Wochen?!?



Hängt ab wo du wohnst. Hab 2 YTs und sie wurden beidesmal in der KW versendet die als Verfügbarkeit angegeben waren. Der Vesan zu mir hat dann noch 2-3 Tage (nach Ö) gedauert...


----------



## TheGoOn (31. Januar 2015)

Zur Lieferung würde es bei mir gar nicht kommen. Bin in der glücklichen Lage das es nicht ganz soweit von mir entfernt ist. 
Gibt es in Forcheim den die möglichkeit auch eins mal probezufahren? Und damit meine ich nicht aufm Parkplatz bissi rumschauckeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (31. Januar 2015)

Hätte jemand ggf. Interesse sein Rockshox Fahrwerk gegen mein BOS Fahrwerk zu Tauschen? Habe das Pro Race bestellt habe aber nicht so Lust die ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten am BOS Fahrwerk zu nutzen.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte PM.


----------



## olympia (31. Januar 2015)

2 kurze Fragen:
kann man die BOS Deville FCV am Capra Pro Race auch auf 170mm schrauben?
denn sie hat ja nur 160. 
und auf die schmale hintere Crossmax Felge, kann man da einen dickeren Reifen montieren als den 2,3er Mavic?


----------



## alpinea310 (31. Januar 2015)

Hans Dampf 2.35  passt problemlos...


----------



## Stubenkueken (31. Januar 2015)

Thomas_Z schrieb:


> Der Thread scheint ja so eine Art Meckertante für yt zu sein
> Also ich bin kein Mitarbeiter der Firma oder so, finde den Laden aber voll perfekt
> Ich denke man sollte stolz darauf sein wie der Laden funktioniert bzw. was er macht und wie er es macht. Klar es gibt immer irgendwelche Kidis die man nur beruhigen kann wenn sie schnell zu Saisonbeginn ein neues Modell bekommen... selbst wenn es hauptsächlich zum posen ist oder weil sie halt mitreden/dabei sein wollen Alles soll schnell gehen... aber der Einsatz von Personal und schnellerer Technik kostet eben auch wieder Geld was im Endeffekt wieder der Kunde bezahlen muss. Deswegen finde ich es absoluter Müll wenn jemand hier oder auf Facebook etc. meint, er müsse auch nochmals schriftlich seinen Senf dazu abgeben... anstatt einfach nur stolz zu sein und mehr Respekt gegenüber einer solch geilen Sache zu zeigen, denn das ist selbstverständlich mit das Beste was die deutsche mtb-Szene bietet
> 
> ...



Das stimmt ja auch alles so wie du es sagst. Yt macht auch einen super Job. Dennoch denk ich das man schon sagen darf was einem gefällt. Iwie verbindet man ja auch eine Leidenschaft damit. Ich für meine Person kaufe mir nicht jedes Jahr nen neues bike und daher denke ich kann es auch In etwa meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Das tues von der Art/ Ausstattung/ Technik und Formgebung ist Klasse


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (31. Januar 2015)

Ja, man gewinnt den Eindruck, dass es Einigen hier nie recht zu machen ist. Dann ist die komplett neu gestaltete Website zu lange offline oder andere Bikehersteller stellen Ihre Bikes bereits im Herbst des vorherigen Jahres vor.

Zu letzterem möchte ich nur sagen, dass viele der Modelle gestern bei Veröffentlichung sofort lieferbar waren. Das versucht mal bei Vorstellung eines neuen Bikes bei anderen Versendern (z.B. Canyon).  Da habt Ihr Monate an Wartezeit! Also mal den Ball flach halten! Die Preise sind ebenfalls stabil geblieben, die Auswahl ist größer geworden, also was gibt es zu meckern? 

Ich kann nur sagen, egal welches Euer Favorit sein soll, Ihr bekommt ein Top-Bike zu fairen Konditionen und exzellenten Service. Habe selber ein 2014 Capra Comp1.

Wem das alles zuviel ist, soll in den Bikeladen seines Vertrauens gehen und sich dort ein Bike kaufen. Man muss allerdings bereit sein, für gleiche Qualität mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## corsa222 (31. Januar 2015)

Bei Canyon waren diese Saison wenn ich mich recht entsinne zum Modelwechsel viele Räder direkt verfügbar. Je näher die Sommersaison kommt desto länger werden die Wartzeiten. Das Capra AL1 in L steht im übrigen aktuell bei KW20, das sind 3,5 Monate! Also nicht nur immer die eigene Marke schön reden und die anderen schlecht.

Was mich viel mehr stört ist, dass gefühlt das günstigste Enduro jedes Jahr teurer wird. Klar sind Sie auch besser ausgestattet, aber nicht jedes Junge Talent (Young Talent Industries) kann sich gleich mal ein Rad für 2,5k leisten. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt war das einfachste Wicked letzte Saison günstiger als diese Saison das günstigeste Capra. Und 2011 hat ein Wicked noch 1599 € gekostet. Das günstigste Enduro/AM ist in 4 Jahren also um 56,29% teurer geworden (Wie gesagt es ist mir bewusst, dass das Capra besser ausgestattet ist als das 2011 Wicked)


----------



## Living (31. Januar 2015)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon waren diese Saison wenn ich mich recht entsinne zum Modelwechsel viele Räder direkt verfügbar. Je näher die Sommersaison kommt desto länger werden die Wartzeiten. Das Capra AL1 in L steht im übrigen aktuell bei KW20, das sind 3,5 Monate! Also nicht nur immer die eigene Marke schön reden und die anderen schlecht.
> 
> Was mich viel mehr stört ist, dass gefühlt das günstigste Enduro jedes Jahr teurer wird. Klar sind Sie auch besser ausgestattet, aber nicht jedes Junge Talent (Young Talent Industries) kann sich gleich mal ein Rad für 2,5k leisten. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt war das einfachste Wicked letzte Saison günstiger als diese Saison das günstigeste Capra. Und 2011 hat ein Wicked noch 1599 € gekostet. Das günstigste Enduro/AM ist in 4 Jahren also um 56,29% teurer geworden (Wie gesagt es ist mir bewusst, dass das Capra besser ausgestattet ist als das 2011 Wicked)



Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht. Ich war im Rennen für ein Canyon Strive CF in der top Ausführung. Nach Der Eurobike waren die Ausverkauft. Und Canyon hat 2 Monate nur gesagt das sie für die komplette Saison ausverkauft sein. Das fande ich sowas von Bescheuert das ich das Thema Canyon abgehakt hatte und meinen geheimem Favoriten das neue Capra gekauft habe was gestern Abend in fast allen Modellen sofort verfügbar war.

Ist schon logisch das jeder auf ein AL Modell in Low-End Bereich gewartet hat und somit viele Bestellungen eingegangen sind! Ist wie mit dem iPhone und Apple ;-)


----------



## corsa222 (31. Januar 2015)

Natürlich ich habe auch nichts anderes geschrieben. Nur wurde hier moniert, das man keine Kritik "an seiner Marke" schreiben soll, denn die ist ja so toll. Fakt ist es gibt bei jeder Marke etwas auszusetzen. Perfektion gibt es nur in ganz wenig Bereichen auf der Welt, insbesondere wenn der Mensch dabei mitspielt. Von daher finde ich es doof sich hinzustellen und zu sagen YT ist super toll und die anderen sind total doof obwohl das von QLF-Tal-Biker genannte Beispiel von einem anderen Versender genau das gleiche Problem schildert das YT auch hat: teilweise ewig lange Lieferzeiten, was hier auch schon anderer Stelle öfters mal geschrieben wurde. Meine Kernaussage ist daher nur, dass man halt auch mal die Rosa-Markenbrille abnehmen sollte.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (31. Januar 2015)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon waren diese Saison wenn ich mich recht entsinne zum Modelwechsel viele Räder direkt verfügbar. Je näher die Sommersaison kommt desto länger werden die Wartzeiten. Das Capra AL1 in L steht im übrigen aktuell bei KW20, das sind 3,5 Monate! Also nicht nur immer die eigene Marke schön reden und die anderen schlecht.
> 
> Was mich viel mehr stört ist, dass gefühlt das günstigste Enduro jedes Jahr teurer wird. Klar sind Sie auch besser ausgestattet, aber nicht jedes Junge Talent (Young Talent Industries) kann sich gleich mal ein Rad für 2,5k leisten. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt war das einfachste Wicked letzte Saison günstiger als diese Saison das günstigeste Capra. Und 2011 hat ein Wicked noch 1599 € gekostet. Das günstigste Enduro/AM ist in 4 Jahren also um 56,29% teurer geworden (Wie gesagt es ist mir bewusst, dass das Capra besser ausgestattet ist als das 2011 Wicked)



Ich glaube Du landest bei mir beim Falschen, wenn es um Canyon als Marke schlecht reden geht. Bin nach drei vorherigen Canyon Bikes noch im Besitz eines 2015 Spectral 7.0 EX. Ich spreche nur aus Erfahrung. War als ich das Capra schon bestellt hatte, kurz zwischen Strive CF und dem Capra am schwanken. Das Strive wurde in Willingen beim Bikefestival vorgestellt und sollte erst Monate später ausgeliefert werden. 

Zur Preispolitik der Hersteller, hat Canyon dieses Jahr die Preise deutlich angezogen. Trotzdem sind und bleiben es hochwertige Bikes. Sicherlich wäre es schön, wenn YT ein günstigeres und damit einfacher ausgestattes Modell, für all diejenigen anbieten würde, deren Geldbeutel nicht mehr zuläßt oder die nicht mehr ausgeben wollen. Dann sollte aber auch kein Genörgel, bezüglich der verbauten Komponenten stattfinden.


----------



## goetseb (31. Januar 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Zur Lieferung würde es bei mir gar nicht kommen. Bin in der glücklichen Lage das es nicht ganz soweit von mir entfernt ist.
> Gibt es in Forcheim den die möglichkeit auch eins mal probezufahren? Und damit meine ich nicht aufm Parkplatz bissi rumschauckeln


Parkplatz? Nein, aber in der Seitenstrasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (1. Februar 2015)

Thomas_Z schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte stolz darauf sein wie der Laden funktioniert bzw. was er macht und wie er es macht.
> [...]
> Deswegen finde ich es absoluter Müll wenn jemand hier oder auf Facebook etc. meint, er müsse auch nochmals schriftlich seinen Senf dazu abgeben... anstatt einfach nur stolz zu sein und mehr Respekt gegenüber einer solch geilen Sache zu zeigen, denn das ist selbstverständlich mit das Beste was die deutsche mtb-Szene bietet



Der Traumkunde jedes Marketingmanagers...mehr Fanboy geht wohl nicht! Aber ist doch ok, freut mich ja wenn du so verliebt in YT bist, dass du hier am liebsten gar keine Kritik mehr lesen möchtest...
Wenn mir aufgrund der Kommunikationspolitik von YT aber 'ne Info fehlt oder es zu lange dauert oder ich wissen möchte, ob jemand im Forum schon mehr weiß, dann frag ich hier nach. Und wenn ich finde, dass der Laden seine Kunden besser informieren könnte, dann äußere ich das auch hier. Kannst du ja mit dem gleichen Schmunzeln überlesen wie ich es mit deinen Lobeshymnen tue... 



HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09/06/yt-carbon-slopestyle-fully-prototype/
> Da wird wohl bald was neues kommen, vermutlich zusammen mitm Tues CF



Danke für den Link, über das Bild war ich schonmal irgendwo gestolpert...hatte aber irgendwie dennoch erwartet, dass es das Play aus Alu erstmal weiterhin geben würde. Leider ist die Auswahl an guten Slopestyle-Fullys ja nicht so riesig, dass man - wie im Endurobereich - zig Alternativen hätte.


----------



## Deleted 309593 (1. Februar 2015)

hehehe  naja "Lobeshymne" finde ich etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt aber ich bin schon Fan das stimmt Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen das ich es schön finde wenn es so etwas "hier" gibt meine Einstellung scheint,was das anbelangt, halt einfach etwas nationaler zu sein, habe/hatte aber auch schon Cannondale und Specialized...aber wenn man`s übertrieben gesagt vor der Haustüre hat will ich natürlich vorallem das unterstützennegative Kritik kann ja letztendlich auch zu einer Unterstützung beitragen deswegen hab ich ja auch nichts gegen das ganze kindische rumgejammere wenn hier jemand zum Beispiel schon vorher wissen will ob er sein Bike direkt zum Lackierer bringen muss oder so


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Februar 2015)

Sehr gut thomas das du nix dagegen hast. Dann kannst du dich ja weiterhin um deine nationalen Interessen kümmern. Schon krass wie lange man sich an so etwas hochziehen kann. Da stellt sich meinerseits die Frage, unter anderem auch bei den Armadas an Smileys, wer hier kindisches Verhalten zeigt.


----------



## Swenio (1. Februar 2015)

Jetzt kommt mal runter. Es geht um unser aller Hobby. Um Spaß. Es ist völlig fehl am Platz hier persönlich zu werden. Und keiner hier ist besser als der andere. Wenn unter Bikern schon der Respekt fehlt, dann brauchen wir uns über die Tagesschau nicht zu wundern ... Also rauf aufs bike und freuen...


----------



## Deleted 309593 (1. Februar 2015)

Ja genau jetzt chill mal... ich weiss garnicht wo das Problem ist !?!?  An was hochziehen ? und was hast du gegen Smilies?


----------



## MTBKompase (1. Februar 2015)

Hört jetzt bitte auf. 
Wir wollen hier alle nur unser Hobby genießen und unsere Passion teilen. 
Kritik und eigene Meinung ist gut und jeder sollte dir des anderen akzeptieren.
Bitte erst denken und dann schreiben.

Ride on meine Freunde


----------



## MTBKompase (3. Februar 2015)

Habe mir jetzt ein Capra Al  bestellt. 
Bin schon voller Vorfreude, wie ein kleines Kind und will eigentlich nicht mehr bis März warten.
Wenn es dann soweit ist natürlich Bilder und das übliche Gedöns


----------



## mc83 (3. Februar 2015)

Hast du schon eine Bestätigungsmail mit genauem Liefertermin erhalten?


----------



## Pinzgauner (3. Februar 2015)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine Bestätigungsmail mit genauem Liefertermin erhalten?



Würde mich auch interessieren und wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe am Montag bestellt. Ich habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen, in der noch keine detaillierten Infos sind.

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wenn man bei YT per Vorkasse bestellt, soll man dann schon nach der Bestellinfo zahlen oder bekommt man noch genaue Aufforderungen in der Auftragsbestätigung?


----------



## Pinzgauner (3. Februar 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wenn man bei YT per Vorkasse bestellt, soll man dann schon nach der Bestellinfo zahlen oder bekommt man noch genaue Aufforderungen in der Auftragsbestätigung?



Ich vermute mal die Info wirst du bekommen sobald YT deine Bestellung bearbeitet hat. Am Montag war die Verfügbarkeit schon Mai oder hast du das AL2 bestellt?


----------



## R4b3 (3. Februar 2015)

Warte bis du die Auftragsbestätigung bekommst. Da stehen alle Infos drin.


----------



## MTBKompase (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir das Al2 bestellt. 
Ich vermute bis jetzt den Liefertermin auf ca.  26. März


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (3. Februar 2015)

Guten Abend geschätzte Pedalierfreunde,

Ich bin seit Tagen hin und hergerissen mir entweder ein Capra Pro zu ordern oder ein Strive in Blau. Rein von der Ausstattungsvielfalt, gefällt mir das Strive etwas besser, insbesondere das 9.0 Race. Von der Optik her bin ich eindeutig vernarrt ins Capra.
Leider gefallen mir die Farbkombis beim Comp. nicht so gut, ansonsten wäre meine Entscheidung sicherlich schon gefallen. Ist die Ausstattung beim Pro mit dem BOS Fahrwerk denn wirklich so kompliziert? Zweite Frage: Wie verhält es sich beim Carbonbike mit Drops ins Flat oder ner wiederkehrenden Dosis Wheelies? 

Vielen Dank für Euren Support


----------



## .coRe (3. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe mein Comp 1 direkt Freitag Abend um 20:30 bestellt und bisher auch nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Bei mir stand auch noch "Lieferbar" hinter dem Rad. Bin mal gespannt wann da was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (3. Februar 2015)

Hab um 19:53 Bestellt und YT sagte heute zu mir das wenn das Geld gebucht ist das Bike in 2 Tagen Versandbereit ist bzw. sich schon in der Montage befindet! Mal sehen ob es diese Woche noch kommt ;-)


----------



## CaZper (3. Februar 2015)

na da bin ich mal gespannt wann uns was bei mir raus kommt, ich habe meins erst heute Nachmittag bestellt ...


----------



## MTBKompase (3. Februar 2015)

Da werden wir hier in Zukunft ja viele neue Bikes zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## flo_ba (4. Februar 2015)

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit der Auftragsbestätigung aus? Ich habe direkt Freitag kurz nach 2000 bestellt. Aber bis jetzt noch nichts gehört! Mein Nutzerkonto sagt, dass die Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet wurde. Andere hier ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## mc83 (4. Februar 2015)

Dito

Ich glaube, die haben mit dem Ansturm nicht gerechnet. Man hats ja bei der HP gesehen. Die war ja ständig down.

Ich hoffe KW 13 geht in Ordnung.
Der aktuelle Liefertermin wäre mir zu lang. Da müsste ich mich wo Anders umschauen.


----------



## flo_ba (4. Februar 2015)

KW 13 war für das AL1 angegeben, was ich auch noch okay finde. Aber bei momentan Mitte Juni wäre mir das auch zu lange! Wäre interessant zu wissen ob die ersten Besteller noch von dem frühen Termin profitieren... werde mal noch bis zum Wochenende warten, möchte dort jetzt auch nicht direkt "nerven"! Man kann sich ja schon vorstellen was dort momentan los sein muss


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe wie gesagt Montag bestellt 
Laut Ihrer Mail heißt es ja 2-3 Werktage 
Wäre bei mir morgen. Aber ich glaube auch, dass sie etwas überlastet sind. Eine normale Service frage hat für die Beantwortung eigentlich immer nur einen Tag gedauert.  Wenn man schon einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner hatte, meist nur paar Stunden 
Jetzt min. 2 Tage. 

Mein Al2 soll ja ab 18.3 verfügbar sein.  Ich denke es kommt dann so am 25.
...


----------



## Ufoman (4. Februar 2015)

Das schwarze Tues Comp ist in Gr.S und M schon wieder vergriffen? Erst stand verfügbar ab 11.02 und jetzt erst Ende Juni? Hallo? Da is doch das Jahr schon wieder halb rum.


----------



## BiBaBaLu (4. Februar 2015)

Ufoman schrieb:


> Das schwarze Tues Comp ist in Gr.S und M schon wieder vergriffen? Erst stand verfügbar ab 11.02 und jetzt erst Ende Juni? Hallo? Da is doch das Jahr schon wieder halb rum.



Das Tues Comp ist in S und L lieferbar und in M ausverkauft...

Das Tues AL ist in alle Größen ab 11.03. verfügbar


----------



## Ufoman (4. Februar 2015)

BiBaBaLu schrieb:


> Das Tues Comp ist in S und L lieferbar und in M ausverkauft...



Ich meinte das Tues Comp AL in schwarz und 650b....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBaLu (4. Februar 2015)

oja da habe ich mich vertan! Sorry


----------



## Ufoman (4. Februar 2015)

BiBaBaLu schrieb:


> oja da habe ich mich vertan! Sorry



Is ja auch schon spät  
ich möcht doch aber eins in M und nicht so lang warten


----------



## BiBaBaLu (4. Februar 2015)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen das mich das rot im ersten Moment abgeschreckt hat, aber auf den Detail Bilder erkennt man erst das das Rot deutlich dunkler ist als auf dem Profilbild....finde es sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Ufoman (4. Februar 2015)

BiBaBaLu schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen das mich das rot im ersten Moment abgeschreckt hat, aber auf den Detail Bilder erkennt man erst das das Rot deutlich dunkler ist als auf dem Profilbild....finde es sieht doch gut aus



Ich steh eher auf den schwarzen Panzer :-D


----------



## BiBaBaLu (4. Februar 2015)

Dito , wollte ich nur mal so erwähnt haben.....meines wird auch schwarz, allerdings die kleinere Version


----------



## Ufoman (4. Februar 2015)

BiBaBaLu schrieb:


> Dito , wollte ich nur mal so erwähnt haben.....meines wird auch schwarz, allerdings die kleinere Version



Werd mal sehen was es wird. während dessen kann ich mir ja mit meinem Wicked die Zeit versüßen


----------



## Deleted 309593 (5. Februar 2015)

Es werden in Taiwan nur 1-2  WIG-Schweißer angestellt/gemietet sein ;-) wenn da jeder 5-6 Rahmen am Tag zusammenbrutzelt, kann man sich`s in etwa ausrechnen  anderst ausgedrückt würde das die langen Zeiten bestätigendas jetzt schon geile Wetter reizt meine Geduld auch ganz schön


----------



## MTBKompase (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe 2014 im mai angefangen zu sparen und konnte seit dem eigentlich nicht mehr fahren
Und jetzt immer noch bis märz
Also redet hier nicht von geduld


----------



## Moep88 (5. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
kann man denn die Aufkleber stressfrei auf dem Bike entfernen oder sind die mit Klarlack überlackiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ufoman (5. Februar 2015)

Moep88 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> kann man denn die Aufkleber stressfrei auf dem Bike entfernen oder sind die mit Klarlack überlackiert ?


Die sind fest eingelackt.


----------



## Living (5. Februar 2015)

Heute ist die Auftragsbestätigung gekommen mit dem Hinweis das es so schnell wie möglich verschickt wird!

Bestellung Fr. 19:53Uhr CF Pro Race

Bin gespannt!


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Februar 2015)

Living schrieb:


> Heute ist die Auftragsbestätigung gekommen mit dem Hinweis das es so schnell wie möglich verschickt wird!
> 
> Bestellung Fr. 19:53Uhr CF Pro Race
> 
> Bin gespannt!


Auf das Pro Race in live bin ich auch gespannt....


----------



## flo_ba (7. Februar 2015)

also bei mir ist die Auftragsbestätigung heute gekommen. Inwieweit es eine Rolle spielt das ich eine Stunde vorher den Support kontaktiert habe ist Spekulation... Lieferung AL1 in KW13. So war es ja auch Freitagabend angegeben! Bin gespannt und kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## MTBKompase (7. Februar 2015)

Darf ich fragen, was du ihnen da geschrieben hast, als du sie kontaktiert hast?


----------



## flo_ba (7. Februar 2015)

Habe halt einfach mal angefragt, wann ich mit einer AB rechnen kann, da die 2-3 Tage ja bereits durch waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revell91 (7. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist die Auftragsbestätigung vorgestern auch gekommen. Ohne zu fragen ; ) Voraussichtliches Auslieferungsdatum KW 7! Bestellt ist ein Tues Comp in schwarz. Mal schauen ob sie sich ans Datum halten können.


----------



## DesertEagle (7. Februar 2015)

Hat es jemand von Euch schon geschafft, bei einem Tues ein Ersatz-Schaltauge mitzubestellen? Wenn ich mir den Warenkorb anzeigen lasse, kann ich zwar einen Pedal-Typ dazu buchen, aber beim angezeigten Ersatz-Schaltauge erscheint kein Plus-Symbol, auf das man drücken könnte.

Wenn ich dann ein Pedalmodell auswähle und anschließend zu "Versandart & Bestellen" wechsele, wird plötzlich drei mal der "Zuschlag für Zahlungsart" (4,40 €) in der Liste der gekauften Artikel aufgeführt und auch der zu zahlenden Summe hinzuaddiert.
Das gewählte Pedal lässt sich zwar unter "Ihr Warenkorb" wieder löschen, aber beim Anklicken auf "Versandart & Bestellen" ist es immer noch vorhanden. Nur wenn ich von Punkt 1 ("Ihr Warenkorb") bis Punkt 4 ("Versandart & Bestellen") ausschließlich durch den Weiter-Knopf navigiere, stimmt die am Ende angezeigte Liste. Das Problem mit dem nicht hinzufügbaren Ersatz-Schaltauge besteht aber weiterhin.
So ganz ausgereift scheint das Shop-System demnach noch nicht zu sein... Ich benutze übrigens den Firefox in der Version 35.0.1


----------



## flo_ba (7. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ähnliche Probleme gehabt, beim hinzufügen eines Ersatz Schaltauges. Musste auch mehrfach den kompletten Bestellvorgang durchlaufen bis das alles gepasst hat. Wenn man die Zahlungsart ändert haben sich bei mir ähnliche Probleme gezeigt. Etwas mühselig... werden sie aber sicher künftig in den Griff bekommen


----------



## MTBKompase (7. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin einfach rein. 
Alles ausgewählt und losgeschickt 
Hat alles sofort geklappt.


----------



## frank70 (8. Februar 2015)

dieses Problem hatte ich schon letztes jahr, deswegen habe ich immer noch kein reserve-schaltauge


----------



## wolverine56 (8. Februar 2015)

Sie haben momentan IT Probleme. Einfach den netten Service kontaktieren. Ein paar Stunden später funzt es schon


----------



## Orakel (8. Februar 2015)

schade dass YT nicht wie andere Versender einen Rahmenkit anbietet


----------



## dasiggi (10. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann das Tues CF kommt? Hier im Hintergrund des Videos zu sehen!


----------



## dasiggi (10. Februar 2015)

Video ist auf der dirt Page zu sehen "First look - YT capra Aluminium 2015"


----------



## storchi123 (12. Februar 2015)

Interessant wäre auch wann das Top-Modell vom TuEs kommt, das laut Pinkbike Artikel mit voller BOS Ausstattung daher kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (13. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal wer hat ne Info zu Lieferzeiten? Seid dem ich gesagt bekommen hatte letzte Woche das der Versandtermin voraussichtlich Mittwoch dieser Woche hätte sein sollen bekomme ich null Rückmeldung mehr. Wundert mich etwas....


----------



## gernotkrinner (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab das letzte mal die Versandbestätigung bekommen als das Rad fast schon vor meiner Türe stand...


----------



## Living (14. Februar 2015)

Von woher wird es gesendet?


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Februar 2015)

DHL


----------



## Living (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, aber aus Forchheim oder sonst wo her?


----------



## Deleted 309593 (14. Februar 2015)

ja angeblich aus Forchheim






für den Versand auf Übersee glaube ich nicht. Meine auch mal was gehört zu haben das die noch in Deutschland wo anders eine Endmontage haben aber das hab ich aus keiner zuverlässigen Quelle zu hören bekommen.


----------



## zichl (14. Februar 2015)

Thomas_Z schrieb:


> ja angeblich aus Forchheim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus Forchheim glaub ich nicht, dass die direkt senden. Da haben die gar nicht den Platz dafür. Dagegen spricht auch dass man die Bikes auch in Fo nicht mehr abholen kann.


----------



## Deleted 309593 (14. Februar 2015)

ja das Video ist 5 Jahre alt, da hat sich de Markus und de Stefan mal in der Mittagspause filmen lassen als sie paar Sätze von einem Zettel abgelesen haben... 
Ich glaube auch dass das wenn überhaupt nur noch für den deutschsprachigen Raum zählt. Für Amerika zum Beispiel wird die Endmontage in Longley Lane sein.


----------



## marco2 (14. Februar 2015)

Die Bikes werden in Thüringen montiert und auch von dort versandt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (14. Februar 2015)

Mein Startpaketzentrum war Nohra


----------



## TheGoOn (14. Februar 2015)

So Leute ... bin stark am überlegen mir das Capra Comp 2 rauszulassen. Nächste Woche gehts vll auch nach Forchheim.
Überzeugt mich warum ich dieses Bike haben sollte!


----------



## Swenio (14. Februar 2015)

Weil es einfach geht wie sau .... Ein super Preisleistungsverhältnis hat und einfach nur ein richtig geiles jungenspielzeug ist


----------



## Swenio (14. Februar 2015)

Und weil ne Ziege im Wald besser ist, als ne Ziege auf dem Sofa


----------



## olligpunkt (15. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand welche Capra Farben u Größen aktuell im Showroom zu bestaunen sind? Gibt's da auch scho die Al Modelle?


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (15. Februar 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Capra Farben u Größen aktuell im Showroom zu bestaunen sind? Gibt's da auch scho die Al Modelle?


Die Al Modelle gibt es beide aber nur in Größe M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (15. Februar 2015)

Und die CF Farben u Größen?


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (15. Februar 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Und die CF Farben u Größen?


Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Am Besten einfach mal kurz bei YT anrufen morgen.


----------



## KILLTROY (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, mir wurde leider am Wochenende mein RADON Swoop 175 geklaut und jetzt würde ich mich für ein CAPRA AL1 entscheiden mein Problem ist nur die Größe :/. Ich bin 173 cm Groß und es sind ja 27.5 Felgen verbaut soll ich hier zum S greifen oder doch zum M wie bei RADON? Ich Wohne in Wien evtl. ist hier jemand der mich mal Probesitzen lässt 

Gruß KILLTROY


----------



## zichl (16. Februar 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, mir wurde leider am Wochenende mein RADON Swoop 175 geklaut und jetzt würde ich mich für ein CAPRA AL1 entscheiden mein Problem ist nur die Größe :/. Ich bin 173 cm Groß und es sind ja 27.5 Felgen verbaut soll ich hier zum S greifen oder doch zum M wie bei RADON? Ich Wohne in Wien evtl. ist hier jemand der mich mal Probesitzen lässt
> 
> Gruß KILLTROY


173 cm und welche Schrittlänge? Ich fahre bei gleicher Größe aber 81 cm Schrittlänge ein wicked in M und das passt super.


----------



## olligpunkt (18. Februar 2015)

Na doll, Auftragsbestätigung bekommen mit Versand in KW15. Und das obwohl es aktuell immer noch mit Anfang März gelistet ist 
Ich hoffe die schaffen es früher 
YT enttäuscht mich nicht, das hat Canyon schon geschafft.


----------



## IcaroZero (18. Februar 2015)

Hmja das nervt.
Hatte mich schon gefreut dass es so schnell geht, weil zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung noch 25.02. als Datum da stand.
Kommt die Auftragsbestätigung und es steht KW16 da


----------



## TheGoOn (18. Februar 2015)

Welches habt ihr den bestellt?


----------



## olligpunkt (18. Februar 2015)

Comp 1 weiß Große M


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2015)




----------



## alpinea310 (18. Februar 2015)

Wo kommt das den her..sieht super aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (18. Februar 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Welches habt ihr den bestellt?



Meine finanzielle Schmerzgrenze lag erst beim "AL 1", zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Liefertermin aber schon im Juni. 1X11 war mir aber wichtig, ich wollte auf keinen Fall was mit Umwerfer. Und da war das naheliegenste das "CF Comp 1". Nur hat mich das "Blau" so angelacht , letztendlich ist dann das "CF Pro" rausgekommen.


----------



## TheGoOn (18. Februar 2015)

Ja das Blau ist wirklich schön anzusehen. Bei mir läuft es wahrscheinlich auf das comp 2 in Weiß hinaus. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Versuch nächste Woche nach Forchheim zu kommen.


----------



## KILLTROY (18. Februar 2015)

Hi, hab jetzt das AL1 in M Bestellt Gruß Killtroy

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Celio (19. Februar 2015)

Wo kommt denn das bild vom carbon tues her? Sieht echt klasse aus, und die parts sind ja auch vom feinsten!
Gab es dort wo das bild herkommt eventuell auch noch weitere infos?


----------



## TheGoOn (19. Februar 2015)

http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/downhill/


----------



## Celio (19. Februar 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/downhill/


Die Homepage von yt kennen wir wohl alle. Was möchtest du damit sagen?


----------



## exbonner (19. Februar 2015)

Am 28.2 gibt es mehr Infos, zumindest laut mbr Magazine.


----------



## TheGoOn (19. Februar 2015)

Celio schrieb:


> Die Homepage von yt kennen wir wohl alle. Was möchtest du damit sagen?



Wenn du sie schon kennst warum fragst du dann nach weiteren Bilder und Infos?! Die gibts doch auf der Seite  Sry gerade aufgestanden vll verpeil ich hier auch gerade etwas


----------



## exbonner (19. Februar 2015)

Weil das oben gezeigte Bild ganz offensichtlich nicht auf der Homepage steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Februar 2015)

Carbon TuEs sind sind Online..


----------



## TomatoAc (19. Februar 2015)

Dann nimm doch das Bild hier, von der Homepage...


http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/downhill/tues-cf-pro?c=78


----------



## Showa (19. Februar 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, mir wurde leider am Wochenende mein RADON Swoop 175 geklaut und jetzt würde ich mich für ein CAPRA AL1 entscheiden mein Problem ist nur die Größe :/. Ich bin 173 cm Groß und es sind ja 27.5 Felgen verbaut soll ich hier zum S greifen oder doch zum M wie bei RADON? Ich Wohne in Wien evtl. ist hier jemand der mich mal Probesitzen lässt
> 
> Gruß KILLTROY



Nimm das M, ich bin 176cm  Ich hab ca 1 cm die Sattelstange rausgezogen und das Rad passt super.


----------



## LaMontana (19. Februar 2015)

All, 
ich würde gerne mal auf einem Capra "Probesitzen". Der YT Standort ist mir von Köln aus aber etwas weit weg. Daher die Frage, ob es jemanden in/rundum Köln gibt, der ein Capra fährt und mir mal ein Intro geben könnte? VG


----------



## exbonner (19. Februar 2015)

LaMontana schrieb:


> All,
> ich würde gerne mal auf einem Capra "Probesitzen". Der YT Standort ist mir von Köln aus aber etwas weit weg. Daher die Frage, ob es jemanden in/rundum Köln gibt, der ein Capra fährt und mir mal ein Intro geben könnte? VG


Wenn Dir Solingen nicht zu weit wäre, stünde hier ein CF Comp2 in M


----------



## LaMontana (19. Februar 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Wenn Dir Solingen nicht zu weit wäre, stünde hier ein CF Comp2 in M


Das wäre super. Ich wollte am kommenden Sonntag sowieso mal aufs Rad, da könnte ich mich auch Richtung Solingen aufmachen, falls dir das passen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (19. Februar 2015)

Wir fahren Sonntag ab ca. 14:00 Uhr ne Tour, da können wir sicher nen Treffpunkt fürs Probesitzen ausmachen.


----------



## Ascim (19. Februar 2015)

Hi, hat jemand aus dem Raum Süddeutschland oder Schweiz ein Tues AL 2015 in M oder L? Würde gerne kurz die Rahmengrösse testen. Grüsse


----------



## Heinzrich (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Ich würde mir gerne das Capra AL 1 bestellen. Ich kann mich bei der Größe aber nicht entscheiden. Ich bin 1,84 Groß und hab ne Schritthöhe von 88cm. Fahre zur Zeit noch ein Merida One Five O in L womit ich super klar komme, tendiere also auch beim Capra zu L. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die gleichen Maße oder kommt zufällig aus dem Westerwald/Siegerland und hat eins in L oder M ?!


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (23. Februar 2015)

Hi,
Ich bin auch knapp 184 mit 89er Schrittlänge und bin auf den Capras in M Probe gesessen.
Hat zwar im Sitzen so ganz gut gepasst, aber die YT Jungs sagten beide "ganz klar L".
Und beim Fahren im Stehen hab ich mir auch gedacht, ein bisschen mehr Länge schadet bestimmt nicht.
Wobei je nach Vorliebe bestimmt auch M passen würde.

Kurzum: ich hab L bestellt.


----------



## Heinzrich (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für die Info, das stärkt meine Tendenz zum L Rahmen. Ich denke das ich mich in den nächsten Tagen entscheide und bestelle.


----------



## Celio (24. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand noch die Geometriedaten vom 2011er Tues dh? Ich ersetze die alte Dame durch das CF Pro und würde gerne die Werte verleichen. Leider konnten mir die Jungs vom YT Support die Daten nicht schicken...


----------



## Living (25. Februar 2015)

Woohooo.... DHL Liefertermin Morgen!!! Für mein neues Capra CF Pro *freu*


----------



## exbonner (25. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr denn vom kleinen Tues Al? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wg.

Kore LRS
Kage R
Boxxer ohne Charger.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2015)

Kore LRS ist ganz gut, die Federelemente sind halt mit wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten, verrichten aber Ihren Dienst.
Boxxer könntest du z.B. tunen lassen (Fast CO3 Kartusche, Charger nachrüsten).

Oder du machst es wie ich und verkaufst alles außer den Rahmen und baust es individuell auf.


----------



## exbonner (26. Februar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kore LRS ist ganz gut, die Federelemente sind halt mit wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten, verrichten aber Ihren Dienst.
> Boxxer könntest du z.B. tunen lassen (Fast CO3 Kartusche, Charger nachrüsten).
> 
> Oder du machst es wie ich und verkaufst alles außer den Rahmen und baust es individuell auf.





Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kore LRS ist ganz gut, die Federelemente sind halt mit wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten, verrichten aber Ihren Dienst.
> Boxxer könntest du z.B. tunen lassen (Fast CO3 Kartusche, Charger nachrüsten).
> 
> Oder du machst es wie ich und verkaufst alles außer den Rahmen und baust es individuell auf.



Ich denke ich bleibe lieber beim Tues Comp. Das kann man vom Start weg erstmal so fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2015)

Kannst du mit dem anderen auch, kommt halt auf deine Bedürfnisse zur Einstellbarkeit an.


----------



## exbonner (26. Februar 2015)

Den Kage RC hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal, war nicht so mein Ding...und Charger Dämpfung finde ich auch nötig, so dass der Aufpreis zum Comp eigentlich schon fast nicht mehr besteht. Außerdem gefällt mir doch das rot so gut


----------



## Living (27. Februar 2015)

Yea Baby


----------



## sud (27. Februar 2015)

So sieht´s zusammengebaut aus


----------



## olympia (27. Februar 2015)

Living schrieb:


> Yea Baby


Mehr Bilder dann bitte )
Und ein erstes Feedback, ich glaube du warst auch ziemlich groß 189 oder so!?
Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie es mit der Größe passt.


----------



## Pinzgauner (27. Februar 2015)

wurden eigentlich AL Capras auch bereits ausgeliefert und gibts wo Fotos? thx.


----------



## mc83 (28. Februar 2015)

Nein, ich glaube KW13 sind die Ersten (meins auch)


----------



## exbonner (1. März 2015)

Zwei Fragen zum Tues:

1. Welche Feder wird für den Dämpfer von Werk aus verbaut?

2. Hat jmd. die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen? Wollte mir gleich den Vivid R2C bestellen.

Besten Dank


----------



## jr.tobi87 (1. März 2015)

Die neuen Radon swoop dh dürften yt ganz schön Konkurrenz machen zumindest was Preis/Leistung angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zum Tues:
> 
> 1. Welche Feder wird für den Dämpfer von Werk aus verbaut?
> 
> ...



Feder kommt auf die Rahmengröße an!


----------



## exbonner (1. März 2015)

Größe M


----------



## Biebsch78 (1. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zum Tues:
> 
> 2. Hat jmd. die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen? Wollte mir gleich den Vivid R2C bestellen.
> 
> Besten Dank


Beim 2012er 2.0 22x8


----------



## Biebsch78 (1. März 2015)

Vielleicht hilft dir das noch weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-tues-2-0-tech-thread.624662/


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Größe M


 
Bei meinem 2014er Tues war im Kage bei Größe L eine 275er Feder verbaut, denke daher bei einem M Rahmen eine 250er Feder.


----------



## DesertEagle (2. März 2015)

Hi, ich kann aus erster Hand bestätigen, dass beim Tues Al 2015, Rahmengröße M, eine 250er Feder ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (2. März 2015)

DesertEagle schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann aus erster Hand bestätigen, dass beim Tues Al 2015, Rahmengröße M, eine 250er Feder ausgeliefert wird.


Super, vielen Dank für die Info. Wie schwer bist Du denn fahrfertig? Taugt der KageRC?


----------



## bambulee (2. März 2015)

Jungs, grüsst euch! 
Frage an diejenigen die ihr neues YT bereits zu Hause haben..
Versendet YT Versandbestätigungs-Mails? Oder Klingelte der Postbote unangemeldet an der Tür? Habe gestern mein altes Bike verkauft und werde langsam nervös ;-)

Danke und Gruss

Pascal


----------



## Living (2. März 2015)

DHL sendet automatisch die Tracking Nummer bei Abholung im Lager


----------



## DesertEagle (3. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank für die Info. Wie schwer bist Du denn fahrfertig? Taugt der KageRC?


Hi, ich wiege fahrfertig so ca. 67kg (bei einer Körpergröße von 1,77m). Die Federung fühlt sich soweit sehr gut an, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich bisher nur ein wenig in der Ebene herumgerollt bin und verletzungsbedingt noch nicht ins Gelände konnte. Das Tues steht mehr oder weniger als Deko-Objekt bei mir im Wohnzimmer.  Das wird sich aber sicher bald ändern. Was ich noch berichten kann: letztes Jahr hatte ich ein Leihbike mit Kage RC im Bikepark und damit in allen Situationen und den ganzen Tag über ein gutes Gefühl. Sicher sind die teuren Dämpfer mit tausend Verstellmöglichkeiten besser, aber für mich als anspruchslosen Amateur ist der Kage prima geeignet. Sollte sich der Dämpfer mal in seine Einzelteile zerlegen, was bestimmt nicht so schnell passiert, weil er einen stabilen Eindruck macht, dann liegt der Ersatz auch noch im bezahlbaren Bereich. 

Zur Versandbestätigung: Es kam eine Mail von DHL mit der Tracking-Nummer und der Möglichkeit, den geplanten Zustelltermin um bis zu 4 Tage zu schieben. Das habe ich auch wahrgenommen, weil die Zustellung an einem Samstag geplant war, ich jedoch erst am Dienstag die Gelegenheit hatte, zur Entgegennahme vor Ort zu sein. Hat also logistisch alles prima geklappt!


----------



## DesertEagle (3. März 2015)

Hier ist ein Bild von der ausgelieferten Feder bzw. dessen Aufdruck...


----------



## GeneralFailure (3. März 2015)

An alle, die auf ihr capra CF warten und per Nachnahme bestellt haben:
Am besten die Kohle bunkern und gleitend arbeiten. Mein CF pro hatte Termin 25.02.15 / KW09. AM Montag Abend der KW08 kam die Mail von DHL, dass sie am nächsten Tag das Bike liefern werden. Man kann dann zwar noch um 4 Tage aufschieben, aber wer will das schon...


----------



## bambulee (8. März 2015)

Hab meins jetzt auch. Und weils so schön ist, gibt's auch ein Foto =)


----------



## Swenio (8. März 2015)

Dieses blau sieht aber auch geil aus... Ich glaub ich erwähnte es bereits


----------



## gernotkrinner (8. März 2015)

Ist es jetzt mehr blau oder blau/Türkis? Schaut auf den Bildern (je nach weissabgleich) immer anders aus...


----------



## Living (8. März 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt heute absolut Top!
Aber jemand ne Ahnung ob die BOS Gabel immer so "Schmatzt" beim einfedern oder ob da ggf was nicht passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (8. März 2015)

Ist normal... Habe ich schon oft gelesen ...


----------



## Living (8. März 2015)

Das ist Normal???


----------



## -Tiger- (8. März 2015)

..meine schmatzt auch, dürfte wohl normal sein.


----------



## bambulee (8. März 2015)

..Meine BOS schmatzt auch. Im Pedal-Modus des Kirk-Dämpfers (roter Hebel zeigt nach oben) gibt der Dämpfer Knirsch-Geräusche von sich. Kennt ihr das?

Zur Farbe des Capra Pro's. Es ist schon Blau, nicht Türkis.

Hat schon jemand das 32er Blatt des 1x11 Antrieb gegen ein 30er getauscht?
Bin mir den 2x10 gewohnt und musste das Wochenende ziemlich auf die Zähne beissen ;-) 

Ansonsten ist es wirklich ne Spassmaschine die viel Sicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## Jerryf (8. März 2015)

@ Bambulee,

hab auch dieses Knarzen am Kirk wenn der Climb Switch drin ist. Hab YT am Freitag dazu schon angerufen und ihnen ein Video geschickt. Die Melden sich Anfang der Woche bei mir. Kann dir dann mehr sagen.


----------



## Living (8. März 2015)

Stell doch mal das Videos hier ein....


----------



## Jerryf (8. März 2015)

anbei der Link zum Video


----------



## bambulee (9. März 2015)

Danke für deine Mühe Jerryf.
Genau so verhält sich der Dämpfer auch bei mir.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. März 2015)

Schmatzen bei BOS Gabeln ist normal. Bei dem Geräusch des Dämpfers gehe ich auch davon aus, das es normal ist.
Bei meinem BOS Stoy hab ich auch ein Schmatzen und das typische Pfeifen der Zugstufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (10. März 2015)

Wenn ich richtig lese hat das Race eine deville fcv 160mm und das cf pro eine "normale" 170mm. Merkt man zwischen den beiden Versionen im Fahrbetrieb einen Unterschied?


----------



## Jerryf (11. März 2015)

@ Bambulee: versuche es einmal mit geänderten Einstellungen für den Kirk. (weniger Luft (habe jetzt 150psi bei 65kg) , weniger Rebound u Compression (HSC u LSC probiere ich jetzt mit 9 clicks) Dann sollte sich das mit dem Geräusch bessern laut YT.


----------



## GeneralFailure (11. März 2015)

Zur Farbe: ist definitiv blau. Das blau kommt auf der Homepage bei den Bildern vom Rahmen und den Detailbildern vom Rad im Studio noch mit am Besten rüber.
Meine deville vom pro schmatzt auch. Der Kirk knarzt bei mir mit cs aber nicht, er pfeift oder quietscht aber ein bisschen bei Kompression. Ich selber bringe mit Ausrüstung aktuell knapp 110kg auf die Waage und brauche am Kirk gut 250 psi für gut 30% SAG. Ansonsten habe ich lsc, hsc und rebound auf den Einstellungen von BOS.
Was mir aktuell Sorgen macht, ist die deville. Auf Tour ist noch alles gut, aber zuhause verliert sie über Zeit ihren Druck, mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## bambulee (11. März 2015)

@Jerryf 

Werd es versuchen. Danke!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (11. März 2015)

Mein kirk klackt in der cs einstellung out of the box genau so. Der von nem spezl (nicht in nem capra) klackt nicht...


----------



## exbonner (12. März 2015)

Kurze Frage: Welche Buchsen brauche ich beim Vivid Coil im 2015er Tues= 22,2x8mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (14. März 2015)

Hier mein Capra Al2 in M

(die ausführlichen Infos bekommt ihr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-fuer-alle-yt-industrie-bikes.743149/page-8#post-12779309 )


----------



## flo_ba (17. März 2015)

Bei den AL 1 Capras scheint sich etwas zu tun. Mein Liefertermin war für KW 13 angesetzt, habe aber heute die Paketankündigung von DHL bekommen. Lieferung am morgigen Mittwoch, den 18.03.2015! Ich bin gespannt und voller Vorfreude 

Mit welcher Folie habt Ihr denn so angeklebt und was?


----------



## Living (17. März 2015)

Habe mir für mein CF Pro Race die InvisiFrame aus England gegönnt.
Die 100€ sind jeden Cent wert!


----------



## flo_ba (17. März 2015)

Also ist bei den Carbon Rahmen werkelst eine drauf? Wie sieht es bei den Alu Capras aus? Möchte auf jeden Fall bekleben, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher mit welcher Folie... :-/


----------



## MTBKompase (17. März 2015)

Wie gesagt bei den alus ist keine drauf


----------



## KILLTROY (18. März 2015)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Bei den AL 1 Capras scheint sich etwas zu tun. Mein Liefertermin war für KW 13 angesetzt, habe aber heute die Paketankündigung von DHL bekommen. Lieferung am morgigen Mittwoch, den 18.03.2015! Ich bin gespannt und voller Vorfreude
> Mit welcher Folie habt Ihr denn so angeklebt und was?



Wann hast du denn Bestellt?
LG


----------



## flo_ba (18. März 2015)

Ich hatte direkt an dem Freitag gegen 2030 bestellt...


----------



## KILLTROY (18. März 2015)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Ich hatte direkt an dem Freitag gegen 2030 bestellt...


WTF ich hab im Feb. Bestellt :/


----------



## flo_ba (18. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> WTF ich hab im Feb. Bestellt :/



okay, habe mich vielleicht etwas ungenau ausgedrückt! Ich habe an dem Freitag an dem die Page online ging gegen 2030 bestellt! War glaub der 30.01.2015...
Bike ist heute gekommen


----------



## Living (18. März 2015)

Bilder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_ba (18. März 2015)

Ist noch verpackt... wird vor dem Wochenende leider nichts :-/


----------



## KILLTROY (19. März 2015)

flo_ba schrieb:


> okay, habe mich vielleicht etwas ungenau ausgedrückt! Ich habe an dem Freitag an dem die Page online ging gegen 2030 bestellt! War glaub der 30.01.2015...
> Bike ist heute gekommen


Huiii ok ^^  danke


----------



## wheel09 (21. März 2015)




----------



## mc83 (21. März 2015)

M oder S?
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## TheGoOn (21. März 2015)

Sind das die Oozy Trail Pedale?! Hab sie bei mir auch dran, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig was ich von ihnne halten soll


----------



## flo_ba (21. März 2015)

wheel09 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371282 Anhang anzeigen 371283 Anhang anzeigen 371284



Moin,

habe gerade fertig aufgebaut... allerdings erscheint mir die hintere Steckachse etwas kurz. Auf der Gegenseite ist jedoch vom Gewinde noch einiges zu sehen ehe die Achse auftaucht. Also vom sauberen Abschluss wie an der Front ist keine Rede... normal? Bei dir ähnlich? Oder habe ich da etwas falsch montiert!?

Grüße Florian


----------



## wheel09 (21. März 2015)

@mc83: M

@TheGoOn: Ja, sind Spank OOZY Trail Flat. Design/Verarbeitung (flaches einteiliges Aluminiumgussteil, sauber überfräst) in Kombination mit dem Gewicht (ca. 360g) ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Sicher Top-Pedalen falls die Teile auch noch bezüglich der Haltbarkeit punkten können, aber sind meine ersten Oozy`s...

@flo_ba: Vom Gewinde sind bei mir auch noch 5-6 Gewindegänge zu sehen. So wie auf dem Bild (unten) von der YT-Seite. Bei genauerer Betrachtung wirst du feststellen dass die Achse trotzdem mindestens so ca. 10-12mm eingeschraubt ist, was meiner Meinung nach zur Kraftübertragung so ausreichend ist dass es im Grenzfall vorher an einer anderen Stelle Probleme geben würde ;-)


----------



## KILLTROY (22. März 2015)

wheel09 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371282 Anhang anzeigen 371283 Anhang anzeigen 371284


Frage hast du absichtlich den remothebel rechts oben montiert?


----------



## wheel09 (22. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Frage hast du absichtlich den remothebel rechts oben montiert?


Nein, wurde so ausgeliefert, also war schon so am Lenker verbaut. Werde vielleicht mal schaun ob sich links, unten realisieren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (22. März 2015)

wheel09 schrieb:


> Nein, wurde so ausgeliefert, also war schon so am Lenker verbaut. Werde vielleicht mal schaun ob sich links, unten realisieren lässt.


Laut Foto auf Webseite ist es links unten was wesentlich besser aussieht. Kannst du das mal checken ob es geht? Danke


----------



## flo_ba (22. März 2015)

Moin,
das fand ich auch etwas schade. Hätte man auch in der Kaufabfrage lösen können, damit nicht zu viel selbst angeschraubt werden muss...
So wie ich es sehe ist es möglich nach links unten zu montieren, was wesentlich bedienerfreundlich ist. Allerdings müssen dafür die Bremshebel samt Leitungen getauscht werden, wenn ich es richtig sehe!? Ist mir momentan aber eigentlich etwas viel Aufwand:/


----------



## wheel09 (22. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Laut Foto auf Webseite ist es links unten was wesentlich besser aussieht. Kannst du das mal checken ob es geht? Danke


Ja, habe ich gerade gemacht. Es können einfach die Befestigungsklemmen getauscht werden. Da die Guide R ist im Aubau komplett symmetrisch designed ist, können die Positionen (Bremsfunktionen wie beim Motorrad -->> Vorderradbremse rechts) auch ohne jegliche Arbeiten wie Leitungsvertauschung/Entlüftung vorgenommen werden, sofern das gewünscht ist. 
Egal wie man es möchte, es sind lediglich nur 3 Schrauben im Spiel - zwei für die beiden Klemmen und eine für die Schaltung. Also geht.


----------



## KILLTROY (22. März 2015)

KO





flo_ba schrieb:


> Moin,
> das fand ich auch etwas schade. Hätte man auch in der Kaufabfrage lösen können, damit nicht zu viel selbst angeschraubt werden muss...
> So wie ich es sehe ist es möglich nach links unten zu montieren, was wesentlich bedienerfreundlich ist. Allerdings müssen dafür die Bremshebel samt Leitungen getauscht werden, wenn ich es richtig sehe!? Ist mir momentan aber eigentlich etwas viel Aufwand:/


Na super grrrr.... Ich schicke gleich ein mail. 

PS: Da war ich zu schnell Sorry danke @wheel09


----------



## wheel09 (22. März 2015)

Hab es geändert, ging gut und sehr schnell.


----------



## flo_ba (22. März 2015)

wheel09 schrieb:


> Ich schätze den Arbeitsaufwand selbst für jemanden mit zwei linken Händen auf 1-2 Minuten. Ich überlege gerade ein how-to-clip zu drehen wenn ich das jetzt ändere...



oki das ist super! Trotzdem wäre es kundenfreundlicher das schon vor Auslieferung festlegen zu können. Ist bei anderen Versendern ja auch möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_ba (22. März 2015)

Bei mir ging es auch problemlos... und der Lack von den Guide ist sehr bescheiden... trotz größter Vorsicht schon einiges runter!


----------



## KILLTROY (23. März 2015)

Zum Thema Folien: 
Chris (YT Industries)

23. März, 16:24

Hallo Peter,

ja das Unterrohr ist mit einer Schutzfolie versehen, auch diverse andere Stellen sind damit versehen, wie z.B am Steuerrohr wo die Züge entlang gehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
best regards,

Chris

Bestellt ein AL1


----------



## flo_ba (23. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Zum Thema Folien:
> Chris (YT Industries)
> 
> 23. März, 16:24
> ...



Nette Information. Auf meinem AL 1 ist an keiner Stelle Folie drauf... Wie weiter oben aber auch schon gesagt wurde ist die werkseitige Folierung wohl nur bei den Carbon Rahmen vorgesehen. Ich werde da bei YT nochmal rückfragen!


----------



## KILLTROY (23. März 2015)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Nette Information. Auf meinem AL 1 ist an keiner Stelle Folie drauf... Wie weiter oben aber auch schon gesagt wurde ist die werkseitige Folierung wohl nur bei den Carbon Rahmen vorgesehen. Ich werde da bei YT nochmal rückfragen!


Ja bitte gib bescheid was sie dazu sagen.  Danke


----------



## flo_ba (24. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Ja bitte gib bescheid was sie dazu sagen.  Danke


Habe gerade Antwort bekommen... wie gedacht. Nur die Carbon Capras werden mit Schutzfolie ausgeliefert! Schade eigentlich...


----------



## KILLTROY (24. März 2015)

@YT-Industries  min. ein Unterrohrschutz in Form von Folie sollte es schon sein egal bei welchen Modell. Wird hier eurerseits noch nachgebessert?


----------



## gernotkrinner (24. März 2015)

Das gibt's nicht einmal bei vielen "Premiumhersteller". Reicht wohl wenns am Carbon Rahmen drauf ist. Man kann sich ja für 20 Euro selber genügend Lackschutzfolie kaufen und draufkleben wenn man will...


----------



## KILLTROY (24. März 2015)

Also bei Radon war das immer oben beim HT und beim Swoop 175 hmmm. Fragen kann man ja mal wäre der . auf dem i GG


----------



## LaMontana (23. April 2015)

Hi zusammen, ich habe eben mein neues Capra AL2 zusammengebaut. Als ich das Hinterrad eingesetzt habe, musste ich den Rahmen etwas zusammendrücken, damit die Steckachse greifen konnte. Bei meinem Canyon war das nie nötig - hier war der Rahmen - meine ich - sogar so fix, dass ich den gar nicht hätte zusammendrücken können. Ist das normal bei YT?


----------



## MTBKompase (23. April 2015)

Also ich musste bei meinem Al2 nichts drücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (24. April 2015)

Bei meinem AL ist der Hinterbau auch weit genug auseinander (Ausfallenden). Die Steckachse greift aber. Das Laufrad fällt aber durch den Hinterbau bzw. wird dort nicht zentriert - wie ich es von meinen Alten Bikes kannte.

Hatte aber noch nicht die Zeit zu schauen, ob dort überhaupt Führungen eingearbeitet sind.


----------



## flo_ba (24. April 2015)

Also bei meinem AL1 passt das Laufrad sauber in den Hinterbau. Ich war nur etwas stutzig bezüglich der etwas zu kurzen Steckachse. Diese schließt nicht bündig mit dem Gewinde. Seitens YT wurde aber versichert das da nichts passiert und es normal sei...


----------



## brevilo (10. Mai 2015)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Ich war nur etwas stutzig bezüglich der etwas zu kurzen Steckachse. Diese schließt nicht bündig mit dem Gewinde. Seitens YT wurde aber versichert das da nichts passiert und es normal sei...



Solange das Gewinde der Steckachse (auf der Antriebsseite) vollständig eingeschraubt ist, sollte ja alles ok sein. Ist das der Fall?


----------



## johannes23 (1. Juni 2015)

Will mir evtl. Das yt first love kaufen, ist des 700 € wert oder soll ich lieber n anderes nehmen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juni 2015)

Ist es schon wert, aber ich persönlich würde gleich das Dirt Love nehmen.


----------



## johannes23 (1. Juni 2015)

Ja, nur des first love übersteigt mein Budget schon da kann ich mir des dirt love auf keinen Fall leisten


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juni 2015)

Dann schau doch mal ob du ein gebrauchtes Dirt Love bekommst


----------



## JC1300 (14. Juni 2015)

@johannes23 schau mal hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/610602-yt-industries-yt-dirt-love


----------



## johannes23 (15. Juni 2015)

Danke aber hab schon eins, hab des dirt love von 2014 gebraucht bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shrew (17. Juni 2015)

Hat wer ne Ahnung ob es sich für einen Anfänger eher lohnt ein Tues für den bike Park zu kaufen oder reicht mein Wicked? Auf dem Flowtrail macht das Wicked ja noch nen soliden Eindruck, aber hält das den Park auch aus?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juni 2015)

Rein für DH im Park würde ich auf jeden Fall das Tues nehmen.


----------



## Shrew (17. Juni 2015)

Okay ich war mir über die Rahmen und Gabel Steifheit unsicher falls ich hart Stürze, aber dann besser nen tues für den Fall der Fälle  kann bei dem Carbon Tues der Rahmen leichter kaputt gehen als beim Aluminium??


----------



## Basscommander (18. Juni 2015)

Carbon Rahmen haben idR die Angewohnheit deutlich später zu brechen, als Alu Rahmen.


----------



## MettiMett (12. Juli 2015)

Hat Jemand sein CF Pro 2015 des öfteren fotografiert? Bin an so vielen Bildern wie möglich interessiert.
Gern per Dropbox ;-)


----------



## olympia (23. August 2015)

Ist YT nicht auf der Eurobike vertreten? Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

